# Facelift TTRS



## RuuTT

New pictures from what seems to be the TTRS facelift;


----------



## Glenc

Apart from the minor changes to the wing/side skirts then its very difficult to notice any difference from the current TTRS. I still like the additions though, definitely make it look that little big more aggressive, although a little bit chavy.

The real proof will be how it sounds/performs compared to the current RS, cause for me either going to be 40k on a used current model or 55k on a brand new one.


----------



## WL80

It looks like a PlayStation object that sneaked into reality
:lol:


----------



## captainhero17

Both regular TT and TTS and TTRS may have some welcoming changes to their system and visual additions.

However those side openings on the rear bumper looks hella stupid. They do look like a 13 year olds Need for Speed car. Its just ugly and too much. They look so out of place on a curved bumper.

Everything else I like.


----------



## The Pretender

Top to Bottom. ??


----------



## The Pretender

captainhero17 said:


> Both regular TT and TTS and TTRS may have some welcoming changes to their system and visual additions.
> 
> However those side openings on the rear bumper looks hella stupid. They do look like a 13 year olds Need for Speed car. Its just ugly and too much. They look so out of place on a curved bumper.
> 
> Everything else I like.


I only like the new front bumper layout, the rest (Rear Bumper and Rear Spoiler and Side Skirts) i don't like.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Ugh. Don't like any of it. The front bumper looks too wide, interferes with the lines of the front arches, looks as mis-matched as the fake rear vents.

Just need to hear it has a nasty PPF in the engine bay causing a 10PS power reduction and I'll be betting the pre-FL prices go up! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Looks better, wheels are hideous...
Not a fan of the colour or the spoiler.


----------



## leopard

Better on every level imo but the issue could be the power output now


----------



## phazer

TTS is down in power but up if torque due to the increased back pressure with a GPF - doubt anyone could tell the difference in the real world. I also doubt the RS will be any different, however, if it sounds different then Audi will have lost the compelling reason to upgrade to an RS and that would be a bad thing IMO.

As much as I can't justify the extra cost to have an RS over an S, it does sound fecking awesome (or did!?? :lol


----------



## Toshiba

Just use this, no need to upgrade..


----------



## phazer

lolz, if only. Shame real old school genuine engine sounds are a dying breed!! (not that Audi 4 cylinders are that exciting)


----------



## Toshiba

20T has never sounded good.. 
V6,8 and 10 8)


----------



## captainhero17

The Pretender said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both regular TT and TTS and TTRS may have some welcoming changes to their system and visual additions.
> 
> However those side openings on the rear bumper looks hella stupid. They do look like a 13 year olds Need for Speed car. Its just ugly and too much. They look so out of place on a curved bumper.
> 
> Everything else I like.
> 
> 
> 
> I only like the new front bumper layout, the rest (Rear Bumper and Rear Spoiler and Side Skirts) i don't like.
Click to expand...

It now looks like one of those Mk2 models with those nasty R8 conversion kits. Basically looks like your sons R8 toy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard

captainhero17 said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both regular TT and TTS and TTRS may have some welcoming changes to their system and visual additions.
> 
> However those side openings on the rear bumper looks hella stupid. They do look like a 13 year olds Need for Speed car. Its just ugly and too much. They look so out of place on a curved bumper.
> 
> Everything else I like.
> 
> 
> 
> I only like the new front bumper layout, the rest (Rear Bumper and Rear Spoiler and Side Skirts) i don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It now looks like one of those Mk2 models with those nasty R8 conversion kits. Basically looks like your sons R8 toy. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Really, looks the Bollox to me :wink: and makes the current RS sort of look dated, it's all in the eye of the 
beholder of course...


----------



## TRTT

Would personally tend to agree. I think the colour and wheel choice mislead in the original shots. Tone it down a little and for me, it's a looker.


----------



## NardoTtrs

I like ALL the facelift changes......spoiler, rear vents, new front spoiler with the extra large front side grills, the new colours......well done Audi. I think the car looks decisively more aggressiveJust hope they don't lower the power or engine growl.


----------



## NardoTtrs

I like in this colour also....


----------



## MClaine55

I prefer the current RS but then I would as I've got one. Thing is the changes are cosmetic and I wont really know until I see one IRL. Now if they had filtered some of the design Qs of the concept car (R8 Inthink it was) at the Paris show then wow!

One reason I didn't wait was to keep the power and hopefully sound. Don't want a filter to clog up (sorry environment etc) Whatever it is I won't change anytime soon.


----------



## KevC

Doesn't look too bad but I don't think the black pack suits the car colour.


----------



## Toshiba

Owners almost always defend their purchasing decisions...


----------



## powerplay

I quite like some of the changes, I definitely prefer the side skirts to the current style.

I think the rear fake vents look ridiculous (as I do on all cars that seem to go down this route) and for that reason alone am glad I have the current style and not the facelift style.

Not sure I like the spoiler and to be honest prefer the original front bumper style, the new look is virtually identical to the RS3 so yet again removes any distinctiveness the TT had.


----------



## Mark Pred

Yeah, lots of pictures now surfacing of the facelifted TT RS&#8230; my TPW on the looks&#8230;

Front grille - awesome, love it, good improvement over the current offering
Side skirts - OK with those, nothing special really
Rear 'vents' - getting close to VXR territory for my tastes, but wouldn't put me off ordering
Rear spoiler - no thanks, they're called spoilers for a reason
The colour - I just love this blue we're seeing on the facelifted model pictures. Really suits the TT and actually, it's not a million miles off my own car colour &#8230; which is drop dead gorgeous in the flesh 8)

So the one thing they could/should be changing and no sign they have done it? Yep, those bloody wheels :roll: Such a shame, as Audi could have righted their wrong with some better looking options that actually suit the car :?

So, Plan B maybe? Spec a facelift TTS with the black 20" Y spokes and black styling (think that's the Competition Pack?), choose a cool colour and no RS will ever look as good parked next to it. Oh and a stage 1 APR remap if the TTS isn't fast enough for you&#8230; just saying, but less can be more :wink:


----------



## tt3600

I can only imagine some of you are drunk WTF have Audi done. Maybe l need to see it in person?


----------



## ZephyR2

Mark Pred said:


> So the one thing they could/should be changing and no sign they have done it? Yep, those bloody wheels :roll: Such a shame, as Audi could have righted their wrong with some better looking options that actually suit the car :?


Looks like Audi are getting ready to off load their surplus stock of those wheels on to the new S1 ....
https://beta.audi.co.uk/models/a1/new-a1-sportback.html


----------



## powerplay

ZephyR2 said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the one thing they could/should be changing and no sign they have done it? Yep, those bloody wheels :roll: Such a shame, as Audi could have righted their wrong with some better looking options that actually suit the car :?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Audi are getting ready to off load their surplus stock of those wheels on to the new S1 ....
> https://beta.audi.co.uk/models/a1/new-a1-sportback.html
Click to expand...

No it's worse than that, they won't be 20" on an A1 probably 18" or 19" at most - which means they've commissioned a whole new batch so must really rate them.  :?


----------



## Mark Pred

tt3600 said:


> I can only imagine some of you are drunk WTF have Audi done. Maybe l need to see it in person?


Hardly. The changes are so minor, you'd blink and probably miss them. So if don't like the look of the new car, by default you must surely dislike your own car :lol: All reminds me of some of the mk2 owners comments when the mk3 came out - remember that  I really like facelift in all guises. Freshens the car up, adding some nice tweaks to the styling with a hint of aggression at the front end. A bit like my ex [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Mark Pred

powerplay said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the one thing they could/should be changing and no sign they have done it? Yep, those bloody wheels :roll: Such a shame, as Audi could have righted their wrong with some better looking options that actually suit the car :?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Audi are getting ready to off load their surplus stock of those wheels on to the new S1 ....
> https://beta.audi.co.uk/models/a1/new-a1-sportback.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's worse than that, they won't be 20" on an A1 probably 18" or 19" at most - which means they've commissioned a whole new batch so must really rate them.  :?
Click to expand...

Not sure how I'd feel as an owner of an RS, seeing the same wheels on an A1 fart box


----------



## MClaine55

Imitation the sincerest form of flattery......or not ha ha


----------



## GoodThunder

Sometimes small details matter. Even a tiniest presence of fake/imitation may render the whole design look really silly. There is no doubt that the TTRS is still an awesome driver's car, but those small changes tell something about the Audi's approach and values, and that something looks confusingly disappointing to me this time.


----------



## tt3600

What's the point of the fake vents at the back?


----------



## bainsyboy

No real issues with the changes to the front, however don't like the side vents on the rear bumper and as for the spoiler, is that a halfords addition for when people wish to go to the local trading estate or shopping centre to perform donuts and running bystanders over?


----------



## Mark Pred

tt3600 said:


> What's the point of the fake vents at the back?


Cosmetic :? IMO, they do add something to the rear, but it's shame about the silly fake plastic grilles.

I don't recall anyone getting too upset when they first saw them on a TT :wink:


----------



## KevC

One reason it's always better to get the first generation of a new car IMO. The most thought has gone in to the design, honed from concepts and to be the right styling for the brand. Facelifts are often changes for the sake of it just to keep the model cycle fresh but it's often just a vent added here and a slat changed from horizontal to vertical just because. They never quite look as well resolved as the first gen.


----------



## ZephyR2

Mark Pred said:


> Cosmetic :? IMO, they do add something to the rear .....


So does that spoiler, but I wouldn't say it was good.


----------



## IF1960

The Facelift's ok. I don't have issue with the front. the rear and wing, meh... my major dislike is the wheel arches. I wish they were blended rather than the add on look. I understand it's a characteristic of our TT's but err.. and am I the only bloke that likes the wheels ? ..


----------



## powerplay

IF1960 said:


> and am I the only bloke that likes the wheels ? ..


No, it's you, plus some people at Audi apparently


----------



## bainsyboy

I'm a fan of the wheels, as they are the easiest alloys to clean that I have ever washed.. Also it does seem to be just people on here that diike them as erbybody else that have seen them likes them


----------



## moro anis

+1 @ Bainsy re wheels.


----------



## MClaine55

+1 on the wheels although I do like some of the ABT wheels but I'm not forking out for those when happy enough with the 20" wheels in anthracite


----------



## powerplay

No question the easiest wheels to clean are the mk2 19" rotors.

The 20" fuglies are way more of a pain to clean, especially with the groove that sits just behind the spokes that collects water like a bucket.

Also is it just me or does anyone else find small stones keep getting wedged in the gap betweem wheel and valve stem?!


----------



## Mark Pred

Just because they're easy to clean doesn't make them any good :lol:

Joking aside, when I had a TTRS loaner with those on it, I got plenty of negative feedback from colleagues at work when it was parked up. It's not just people on this forum that think they look ungainly and out of place on the TT. Google for pictures of the RS with different wheels and the looks are transformed. But if you like them, good for you  I think they are hideous and ruin the looks. Having said that, the option wheels on the new RS4 I was thinking of ordering as our family wagon to replace the Golf R, well, Christ on a Bike! They are truly God Awful! If I order, a set of 20" OZ's are going on it before it leaves the showroom.


----------



## leopard

Don't mind the wheels in Anthracite, certainly better than the plain version.

Best wheel for me were the RS4 twinspokes on the mk2 tts.


----------



## bainsyboy

I think from the Audi range that they would be the only other wheels that I would want.
BMW always seems to do nice wheels and some of the aftermarket wheels are stunning but as for the wheels on mine, easiest set I have ever had on a car. 
Would I choose them again, yes as they are really easy to clean and keep clean. The inner lip is a pain in normal situations, but when cleaning them the water collects at the bottom of the wheel and a bit of kitchen towel to soak the water and the wheel looks as good as new again as can get easy access to the whole wheel to clean, adnitely the front wheels are a tad harder due to the brake calipers, but quick turn of the wheel and can do the whole wheel in a matter of minutes


----------



## Mark Pred

Like I said, just because they're easy to clean doesn't make them any better IMO, but I do hear what you are saying and respect your opinion. Talking of that, it takes me 15 minutes a wheel (including the callipers) when I want to do the job properly, i.e. soak with cleaning solution, brush, rinse, then wash (I'm a 3 bucket man), rinse again, then dry and then finally wax coat each alloy (Poor Boys wheel wax) and dress the tyre walls (Gyeon Q2). Thankfully the full monty is only a once a month job, in between, cleaning is easier due to the wax coating.

Anyway, I digress... best wheel for the TT right now is the 20" Y spoke in gloss black and in 19's, the black Audi Sports I have on my car combined with red callipers, which I get loads of nice compliments on 8) Just don't get why Audi feck up their best offerings with dodgy wheel designs. First the TT RS, now the RS4 and RS5 both have options that look like a dog's dinner. They need to sack the idiots designing this crap!


----------



## bainsyboy

Or get the BMW guy in lol


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

*TT RS Blue Edition.*


----------



## Mark Pred

Shame they haven't binned the fugly wheels with the facelift model and done something more interesting with the car. New rear spoiler looks horrible too. Prices look set to be higher than ever and for the first time in years, I am thinking of leaving Audi for BMW... the M2 Competition is ticking a lot of boxes for me... and won't need a second mortgage to buy it. Manual box as well  TBH, it's the first BMW in years that I genuinely like. I think the TT RS will lose a lot of buyers to this car :roll:


----------



## Pontypwl

I like the spoiler on the coupe, but it doesn't suit the roadster at all.


----------



## Blade Runner

Mark Pred said:


> Shame they haven't binned the fugly wheels with the facelift model and done something more interesting with the car. New rear spoiler looks horrible too. Prices look set to be higher than ever and for the first time in years, I am thinking of leaving Audi for BMW... the M2 Competition is ticking a lot of boxes for me... and won't need a second mortgage to buy it. Manual box as well  TBH, it's the first BMW in years that I genuinely like. I think the TT RS will lose a lot of buyers to this car :roll:


Possibly. The M2 comp is hell of a car (easily the best BMW currently on sale imo) and could be £10k less than the new TTRS, which is a lot of money for a car with similar performance. It can't match the TT for exterior style or interior finish, but if you really want a manual the M2 is your only choice. The fuel economy will be terrible (you'll be doing well to get 20mpg if you drive it as intended) but that's not usually a big issue for folk buying these type of cars.


----------



## tt3600

All Is All You Need | The New Audi TT RS | Audi Sport


----------



## Toshiba

Well, thats different...


----------



## leopard

Blade Runner said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame they haven't binned the fugly wheels with the facelift model and done something more interesting with the car. New rear spoiler looks horrible too. Prices look set to be higher than ever and for the first time in years, I am thinking of leaving Audi for BMW... the M2 Competition is ticking a lot of boxes for me... and won't need a second mortgage to buy it. Manual box as well  TBH, it's the first BMW in years that I genuinely like. I think the TT RS will lose a lot of buyers to this car :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. The M2 comp is hell of a car (easily the best BMW currently on sale imo) and could be £10k less than the new TTRS, which is a lot of money for a car with similar performance. It can't match the TT for exterior style or interior finish, but if you really want a manual the M2 is your only choice. The fuel economy will be terrible (you'll be doing well to get 20mpg if you drive it as intended) but that's not usually a big issue for folk buying these type of cars.
Click to expand...

There is much sense being spoken here methinks, but the DCT is where it's at :wink:


----------



## sherry13

TTRS now up on the German configurator, with a fully spec Roadster at just under €100k...

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt3noPmHsDJ ... 10sjacewjv


----------



## Mark Pred

sherry13 said:


> TTRS now up on the German configurator, with a fully spec Roadster at just under €100k...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt3noPmHsDJ ... 10sjacewjv


Thanks, just had a play and


----------



## kennowaybino

If the ttrs is on the configurator in Germany it should be available in the UK shortly ?
Unfortunately it's out of my price range but I'm interested in the tts


----------



## Mark Pred

Blade Runner said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame they haven't binned the fugly wheels with the facelift model and done something more interesting with the car. New rear spoiler looks horrible too. Prices look set to be higher than ever and for the first time in years, I am thinking of leaving Audi for BMW... the M2 Competition is ticking a lot of boxes for me... and won't need a second mortgage to buy it. Manual box as well  TBH, it's the first BMW in years that I genuinely like. I think the TT RS will lose a lot of buyers to this car :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. The M2 comp is hell of a car (easily the best BMW currently on sale imo) and could be £10k less than the new TTRS, which is a lot of money for a car with similar performance. It can't match the TT for exterior style or interior finish, but if you really want a manual the M2 is your only choice. The fuel economy will be terrible (you'll be doing well to get 20mpg if you drive it as intended) but that's not usually a big issue for folk buying these type of cars.
Click to expand...

You're spot on with all that. I configured one on BMW's site and it came to £56k with nearly all the options ticked off. That's cheaper than a facelift TTS with toys that I configured on Audi's website!


----------



## ross_t_boss

Similar spec to mine comes in at 74k Euro, if the pricing falls in line with the lower models at similar spec then a similar spec to my 61k (55k) car is going to be around 65k and one would hope get it for 58-59k?

I think buying now I'd be sorely tempted by the M2 competition, not to hard to get a decent discount and I think the figures mentioned of about 10k less will be about right. I don't think I would - really want AWD - so I'd be on the fence and waiting to see what else came up. Glad I bought when I did, only just made it before the cut-off


----------



## powerplay

More important than anything else, it has a new 20" wheel option that I would have at the drop of a hat over the others.










In fact I might look into seeing if you can get them through Audi...


----------



## ajayp

leopard said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame they haven't binned the fugly wheels with the facelift model and done something more interesting with the car. New rear spoiler looks horrible too. Prices look set to be higher than ever and for the first time in years, I am thinking of leaving Audi for BMW... the M2 Competition is ticking a lot of boxes for me... and won't need a second mortgage to buy it. Manual box as well  TBH, it's the first BMW in years that I genuinely like. I think the TT RS will lose a lot of buyers to this car :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. The M2 comp is hell of a car (easily the best BMW currently on sale imo) and could be £10k less than the new TTRS, which is a lot of money for a car with similar performance. It can't match the TT for exterior style or interior finish, but if you really want a manual the M2 is your only choice. The fuel economy will be terrible (you'll be doing well to get 20mpg if you drive it as intended) but that's not usually a big issue for folk buying these type of cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is much sense being spoken here methinks, but the DCT is where it's at :wink:
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## ajayp

ross_t_boss said:


> Similar spec to mine comes in at 74k Euro, if the pricing falls in line with the lower models at similar spec then a similar spec to my 61k (55k) car is going to be around 65k and one would hope get it for 58-59k?
> 
> I think buying now I'd be sorely tempted by the M2 competition, not to hard to get a decent discount and I think the figures mentioned of about 10k less will be about right. I don't think I would - really want AWD - so I'd be on the fence and waiting to see what else came up. Glad I bought when I did, only just made it before the cut-off


Hi Ross, the M2 simply put is fantastic. I test drive the original one and for sure was going to be my next car. 
At that time I had to drive a car that was in line with the company so after selling my MK2 3.2 roadster bought a brand M135i and was waiting for the M2 to be released. Another job change and went back straight into a MK2 but RS.

Anyway back to the M2, really fun to drive and sounded great.
My choice if I was going M2 would be that one and not the Comp as it doesn't sound as nice.


----------



## Toshiba

M2 is sure tempting and would be where my money would go..


----------



## Chip'S

Now on Audi.de

https://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwage ... akete.html


----------



## powerplay

Over a year old, this guy loves the TT over the M2 and is not afraid to say so!


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Over a year old, this guy loves the TT over the *OLD* M2 and is not afraid to say so!


FIFY

It looks like Mr Hooniverse may have a touch of Tourettes 
"so damn quick" at 9:07mins. :lol:

Perhaps the guy who sold the Blue RS to the dealer on eBay and lost well over £11K on mods had been listening too much to this chump


----------



## The Pretender

green.


----------



## Mark Pred

The Pretender said:


> green.


No thanks, I don't think green suits many cars, especially the TT. But there are some good colour choices and nice to see a better 20" wheel option, albeit a bit boring, but at least they look OK. I'd have them painted gloss black.

So, a base TT RS is around £60k, if you take the figure quoted on Audi Germany website. So I had a play, configured an RS and didn't go mad with the options, pretty much in line with my current TTS Black edition&#8230; Holly Molly! Nearly £70k! Audi have lost the plot. Why is this 'new' car so much more expensive? It was around £57k for the pre-facelift TT RS in the spec I like. So, that's effectively a £10k price increase. I also notice that a few things that were standard are now options. Maybe the UK specification and prices will be different? But £70k for a TT, even an RS, is way over the top and even with discounts, still silly money. I guess Audi has decided to push their luck and if there's no takers, drop the mk4 :-|


----------



## The Pretender

Mark Pred said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> green.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, I don't think green suits many cars, especially the TT. But there are some good colour choices and nice to see a better 20" wheel option, albeit a bit boring, but at least they look OK. I'd have them painted gloss black.
Click to expand...

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif] ...For that new wheel, don't like 5 spoke wheels at all, it is even worse then the available wheel, what i like better. :wink:

Gloss Black.


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] ...For that new wheel, don't like 5 spoke wheels at all, it is even worse then the available wheel, what i like better. :wink:
> 
> Gloss Black.


See this is why we just need the choice because I couldn't disagree more!

I prefer the 5-spoke wheel, not only does it look closer to the mk2 5-spoke rotors (never heard people complaining about those 5 spoke wheels) and is way easier to clean, but more spokes just remind me of old fashioned cart-wheels and look silly, imho. Plus, I also loath black wheels, I think they look hideous - especially gloss, cheap 'n nasty!

Oh yes and on that green TT those are the 19" ones - which are ruined by the clumsy ninja star in the centre.


----------



## The Pretender

*Green + 20".*


----------



## M1ke H

And of course, having a Tiefgruen Pearl car myself, I'm please to see that "Goodwood Green" has been added as a 'standard' (additional cost) colour on the German configurator :lol:


----------



## tt3600

The Pretender said:


> *Green + 20".*
> 
> View attachment 1


I do like the wheels and they are cheaper than the ugly 20" wheels. Hopefully Audi fired the person that designed the last set.


----------



## Blade Runner

M1ke H said:


> And of course, having a Tiefgruen Pearl car myself, I'm please to see that "Goodwood Green" has been added as a 'standard' (additional cost) colour on the German configurator :lol:


Er yes, an eye-watering 2,400 euro additional cost..
Prefer the brighter colours on the TT myself, but would certainly be rare..
Pic from configurator..


----------



## The Pretender

*Not much going on in this threat.* :roll:


----------



## Ddave

So in essence, Audi have lost the lovely pops and crackles, added some cosmetic (and pointless) slashes and vents and then hiked the price by around 10k.....Are they joking!?....


----------



## Mark Pred

The Pretender said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> green.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, I don't think green suits many cars, especially the TT. But there are some good colour choices and nice to see a better 20" wheel option, albeit a bit boring, but at least they look OK. I'd have them painted gloss black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] ...For that new wheel, don't like 5 spoke wheels at all, it is even worse then the available wheel, what i like better. :wink:
> 
> Gloss Black.
Click to expand...

That looks terrible. You can't polish, sorry paint a turd... the new black/Polished 20's for the RS are so much better IMO.


----------



## Ddave

Ddave said:


> So in essence, Audi have lost the lovely pops and crackles, added some cosmetic (and pointless) slashes and vents and then hiked the price by around 10k.....Are they joking!?....


This forum makes me wonder, are there some people on here who work for Audi?.. Hmmm.... Perhaps I should be asking, is there anyone on here who DOESN'T work for Audi?..


----------



## no name

Ddave said:


> So in essence, Audi have lost the lovely pops and crackles, added some cosmetic (and pointless) slashes and vents and then hiked the price by around 10k.....Are they joking!?....


The same things are said with every incarnation.... then a few months later we all go and order one :lol:

Never thought I'd have the mk3 at all but here I am


----------



## HOGG

Ddave said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in essence, Audi have lost the lovely pops and crackles, added some cosmetic (and pointless) slashes and vents and then hiked the price by around 10k.....Are they joking!?....
> 
> 
> 
> This forum makes me wonder, are there some people on here who work for Audi?.. Hmmm.... Perhaps I should be asking, is there anyone on here who DOESN'T work for Audi?..
Click to expand...

I work for BMW

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

placeborick said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in essence, Audi have lost the lovely pops and crackles, added some cosmetic (and pointless) slashes and vents and then hiked the price by around 10k.....Are they joking!?....
> 
> 
> 
> The same things are said with every incarnation.... then a few months later we all go and order one :lol:
> 
> Never thought I'd have the mk3 at all but here I am
Click to expand...

We all said it about the Mk3 when it came out and then the Mk3 RS and now again with the face lift and the FL RS. I guess Audi know their markets better than we do and what they can squeeze out of them.

Or maybe not as they say sales are down and they may have to discontinue the TT. :?


----------



## Ddave

placeborick said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in essence, Audi have lost the lovely pops and crackles, added some cosmetic (and pointless) slashes and vents and then hiked the price by around 10k.....Are they joking!?....
> 
> 
> 
> The same things are said with every incarnation.... then a few months later we all go and order one :lol:
> 
> Never thought I'd have the mk3 at all but here I am
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree, but I'm not shelling out an extra 10 grand just cos Audi feel like hiking the prices. Mugs game IMO. If the price hike is indeed true I will be looking elsewhere for my next car, had three TT's anyway.


----------



## Toshiba

I'm not ordering one....!

Car is over priced and i dont care what Audi think, its my money and a TT RS over 50k doesn't work. My money is simply going elsewhere.


----------



## minsTTerman

For anyone interested, I see the TTRS is now on the configurator starting at £53,850 OTR - if discounts are similar to the TTS and finance contribution available that would bring the starting price to around £48k before options.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Thats not too bad actually, the price-gap has closed to the TTS as base, but they are a bit less flexible with the options, forcing you to opt for the 'Sport' trim to get Carbon interior, the black pack with 20s. Copy-cat of my spec is £2700 more but 20s vs 19s, and Mythos vs Panther (which seems to have been bumped off).

Only thing I'd have liked extra is the 'Homelink' garage door opener, steep at £240 but I would have paid it to integrate it. I wonder if a retrofit is possible...


----------



## MClaine55

Ross ......Hazzydayz will help you part with £995+vat for the homelink garage door opener. Pricy!


----------



## ross_t_boss

MClaine55 said:


> Ross ......Hazzydayz will help you part with £995+vat for the homelink garage door opener. Pricy!


And I thought 240 was steep 

I'll keep my key fob I think!


----------



## Barmybob

Just configured a Roadster - Sport Edition with paint and the Comfort & sound pack = £61670 OTR 

The looks are slowly growing on me and it's starting to look a little tempting to push and buy new.


----------



## btaro

Has anyone noticed two things on the UK configurator: No black colour and no black styling package. What is going on???


----------



## Toshiba

Both omitted items are a bonus.
TT looks lost in black and the black pack just cheapens the car..


----------



## Ddave

Yup, noticed that. Fewer options. As far as cheapening the car, well, that's a matter of opinion (and IMO depends on the colour options it's with) but there is also no carbon fibre interior option. I specced a TTRS and discovered my spec came to MORE than a Cayman GTS!! Think I know where my money is going next and it sure ain't Audi.

Audi cars are becoming less well built anyway these days and more mass market. Personally I think Audi are taking the piss in many respects including price.


----------



## ross_t_boss

btaro said:


> Has anyone noticed two things on the UK configurator: No black colour and no black styling package. What is going on???


You can still spec in Mythos black, its only Panther that has gone.

You have to select Sport trim which gives you black pack, carbon, 20" wheels and sports exhaust aspart if the package. You cant select them individually.

I think the silver pack cheapens the look so it a shame the stylish black pack only comes with all those other options. The lines get lost in black, agreed, but it still looks great hence I bought a black one... opinions are like aresholes...


----------



## Toshiba

Opinions aren't like butt holes at all.. it's not always good to know what's on your mind however, its like a browse history. 
It's not that I don't respect others opinions, it's just others are just wrong in this case and it is in fact cheap shinny plastic.

if you like cheap shinny plastic, that's another story...


----------



## cheechy

Toshiba said:


> Opinions aren't like butt holes at all.. it's not always good to know what's on your mind however, its like a browse history.
> It's not that I don't respect others opinions, it's just others are just wrong in this case and it is in fact cheap shinny plastic.
> 
> if you like cheap shinny plastic, that's another story...


As opposed to cheap shiny chromed coloured plastic? :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> Opinions aren't like butt holes at all.. it's not always good to know what's on your mind however, its like a browse history.
> It's not that I don't respect others opinions, it's just others are just wrong in this case and it is in fact cheap shinny plastic.
> 
> if you like cheap shinny plastic, that's another story...


I'm sure that if you come to buy a replacement from Audi you won't be finding it "cheap". :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Quality imitation chrome that's stone chip resistance is the difference between them.

Cheap looking vs actual cost is a whole different conversation. The black pack is very Hyundai and it appeals to a unique type of customer...


----------



## phazer

The irony is that it's cheaper to produce black gloss plastic than the fake chrome/silver trim but Audi charge extra for the black trim. Why do you think they do that? Because a significant number of people think the silver looks gash so will pay to get rid of it :lol:

Each to their own and all that.

Oh and I think what the guy was getting at was "Opinions are like arseholes, everyone has one" and that is the crux of it. You don't have to agree with anyone else but they will have an opinion.


----------



## Toshiba

Audi knows it appeals to a certain type of customer and that certain type is a certain type... if it's different it costs..

Thing is with opinions you don't have to agree with them. In the same way you can explain things to people but you can't help them understand it.. I saw that on a T-shirt earlier.

I do wish they would kill the silver mirrors however, 
Could be worse, they could do a carbon fibre pack!!! A leather pack would be nice with a full leather dash.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Toshiba said:


> The black pack is very Hyundai and it appeals to a unique type of customer...


Funny, my 1995 RS2 has the equivalent of the "black pack"; the RS grille came that way. More of a matte though, is that more acceptable to you? :lol:

After 170,000 miles it doesn't have a single stone chip - neither did the black pack on my MK2 at 65k. So I'd say the black pack is rather RS, and has been filtered down as an 'option' to the lower models and picked up by other brands over the last 25 years.

Your attitude is ****, but then you live life according to T-shift meme's, why should I be surprised :roll:


----------



## no name

Don't the kids just spray everything plastidip black anyway these days ?


----------



## The Pretender

Kyalami Green.


----------



## Mark Pred

cheechy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions aren't like butt holes at all.. it's not always good to know what's on your mind however, its like a browse history.
> It's not that I don't respect others opinions, it's just others are just wrong in this case and it is in fact cheap shinny plastic.
> 
> if you like cheap shinny plastic, that's another story...
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to cheap shiny chromed coloured plastic? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, the chrome looks crap against most colours on the RS. Much prefer the black styling pack and frankly, if you option the Audi Sport version, you won't get the cheap looking tat at all.

The biggest problem for me with the UK spec car - where's the 20" wheels that the Germans get to have? I was super pleased to see those and then the UK configurator comes on line and it's still the same old story - 20" tractor wheels that just look awful. Having said that, if I do order a TT RS when I change my current TTS next year, I will get the Dealer to ensure my car comes with the other 20" wheels. The sales guy I have always worked with has performed such miracles for me before. I want a Porsche colour on mine as well - currently no option to order Exclusive colours by the look of it. Hopefully, give it a while and the UK spec will improve... I suspect what we see right now is just to get the initial orders out the door. I hope.


----------



## leopard

The 2019 Merc A45 amg is looking better by the minute, quality interior, drivetrain and 416bhp


----------



## Toshiba

Not everyone with the black trim is a muppet, but all the muppets have the black trim.. it's just a given..!
its a special option for special people. Pay your money.. :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

leopard said:


> The 2019 Merc A45 amg is looking better by the minute, quality interior, drivetrain and 416bhp


Hi, Luv it, so tempted If Jupiter Red will be avail in the A45 AMG. Spoiler is the correct name in this instance though. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Barmybob

The Pretender said:


> Kyalami Green.


I prefer the black look, the siver elements are all a bit to "shouty" for me. Really need to see the Green on a roadster too, it's looking tempting - he said, without a hint of irony :roll: 

I've heard a few facelifts on video and they seem to be a little subdued too.


----------



## Mark Pred

Barmybob said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyalami Green.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the black look, the siver elements are all a bit to "shouty" for me. Really need to see the Green on a roadster too, it's looking tempting - he said, without a hint of irony :roll:
> 
> I've heard a few facelifts on video and they seem to be a little subdued too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the intelligent majority seem to agree on the black styling 8) I was listening to the new TT's coming off the trailer and then being driven across to the Dealer - I work opposite an Audi Dealer. They sounded... well they didn't. Definitely something going on that's muted them, as even a 'base' 2 litre pre-facelift has a nice edge to the sound it makes. Hard to draw any conclusions from clips on Youtube of the 'new' RS and TTS, but I couldn't hear a lot going on there either


----------



## Toshiba

Black packs just for the low IQ bods.. brash and loutish with low social status  
The former burberry bunch.. But even burberry has disowned them.. Seems t's now the Audi BPs :wink:


----------



## leopard

Yep, witness this knob end, last seen in a major Audi dealership asking about the black pack lol


----------



## timdaggett79!

Mark Pred said:


> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyalami Green.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the black look, the siver elements are all a bit to "shouty" for me. Really need to see the Green on a roadster too, it's looking tempting - he said, without a hint of irony :roll:
> 
> I've heard a few facelifts on video and they seem to be a little subdued too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this cplour
> 
> Yeah, the intelligent majority seem to agree on the black styling 8) I was listening to the new TT's coming off the trailer and then being driven across to the Dealer - I work opposite an Audi Dealer. They sounded... well they didn't. Definitely something going on that's muted them, as even a 'base' 2 litre pre-facelift has a nice edge to the sound it makes. Hard to draw any conclusions from clips on Youtube of the 'new' RS and TTS, but I couldn't hear a lot going on there either
Click to expand...


----------



## ajayp

ross_t_boss said:


> You can still spec in Mythos black, its only Panther that has gone.


I guess we have even more special cars then


----------



## Ruudfood

Toshiba said:


> Black packs just for the low IQ bods.. brash and loutish with low social status
> The former burberry bunch.. But even burberry has disowned them.. Seems t's now the Audi BPs :wink:


I prefer the classic chrome mirrors on the S models. Not really a fan of the black at all. Having said that, the black looks better than the chrome where they've put around the front air vents on the facelift. The chrome around there just seems too much and I don't think looks great with the lighter colours. Would probably be ok on a mythos/brilliant black though.


----------



## Mark Pred

leopard said:


> Yep, witness this knob end, last seen in a major Audi dealership asking about the black pack lol


Looks more like someone who has such a meaningless existence that they spend every minute of their day posting garbage on this forum. 25,920 and counting, that's one sad c**t :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

It's prob better to have something worthwhile to say than some c45t that doesn't. Or someone that spends his time on a swingers site looking for a hung bloke for his frustrated wife who likes "black packages"...

You know the saying, once you go black you spend your life cleaning up,,,,


----------



## chelspeed

Mark Pred said:


> Looks more like someone who has such a meaningless existence that they spend every minute of their day posting garbage on this forum. 25,920 and counting, that's one sad c**t :lol:


Agreed. Toshiba and Leopard are both complete tossers who spend their whole time posting negative comments on every thread. Ignore them both.


----------



## Jannerman

Toshiba said:


> It's prob better to have something worthwhile to say than some c45t that doesn't. Or someone that spends his time on a swingers site looking for a hung bloke for his frustrated wife who likes "black packages"...
> 
> You know the saying, once you go black you spend your life cleaning up,,,,


Mods: I fear people have been getting a litttle over excited... again, can you sort out this and all the other unnecessary stuff in the last few posts please?


----------



## The Pretender

In the wild. :mrgreen:


----------



## leopard

chelspeed said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more like someone who has such a meaningless existence that they spend every minute of their day posting garbage on this forum. 25,920 and counting, that's one sad c**t :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Toshiba and Leopard are both complete tossers who spend their whole time posting negative comments on every thread. Ignore them both.
Click to expand...

Said the biggest wanker on the forum








[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phazer

Come on, this is getting tedious now. Let's play nice and have some more RS related stuffs.

Some sound clips of the new one would be nice if anyone has seen any?


----------



## Jannerman

phazer said:


> Come on, this is getting tedious now. Let's play nice and have some more RS related stuffs.
> 
> Some sound clips of the new one would be nice if anyone has seen any?


+1


----------



## Rapture

I'm in the U.S. and am trying to look at the UK configurator using MS Edge. The webpage is having problems and keeps asking me to "recover" it

Interestingly (or not maybe) there are 2 engine options listed on the Engine page. The first is:

Coupe Quattro S Tronic @ 52,335 GBP The second is:

Audi Sport Edition Quattro S Tronic @ 56,335 GBP

Anyone know what that second option is? They both list the same power. If I run MS IE, that second engine option does now show and the page works as it should.

Maybe there is a surprise in store soon.


----------



## Jannerman

Rapture said:


> Maybe there is a surprise in store soon.


Sorry to burst your bubble, the "Sport Edition" looks to have the sports pack package:
20" wheels as std
Different Suspension "suspension range 347" whatever that means.
Some exterior black trim
Some carbon fibre interior trim
And an RS sports exhaust system

Same engine and transmission as the standard ttrs


----------



## Pontypwl

Rapture said:


> I'm in the U.S. and am trying to look at the UK configurator using MS Edge. The webpage is having problems and keeps asking me to "recover" it


I've had the same problem using the configurator with MS Edge; basically it doesn't work. No issues at all using Firefox if that helps.


----------



## tt3600

Rapture said:


> I'm in the U.S. and am trying to look at the UK configurator using MS Edge. The webpage is having problems and keeps asking me to "recover" it


l use Edge primarily but it seems Microsoft have given up on the stability. Unfortunately l revert to Chrome when this happens.


----------



## The Pretender

*Black.*


----------



## Mark Pred

phazer said:


> Come on, this is getting tedious now. Let's play nice and have some more RS related stuffs.
> 
> Some sound clips of the new one would be nice if anyone has seen any?


I've watched a few videos of the 'new' TT RS and worryingly, unless I am mistaken, my TTS sounds better than the latest RS. Nothing on the overrun, all the pops and crackles gone. Assume this is because of the changes they've had to make to meet emission rules? I suppose an aftermarket exhaust will resolve this? IMO an RS Audi should sound angry :?


----------



## powerplay

It's nothing to do with the exhaust, it comes down to fuelling I believe, you'd need the APR pop n crackle map.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

powerplay said:


> It's nothing to do with the exhaust, it comes down to fuelling I believe, you'd need the APR pop n crackle map.


Pure sound pollution, without al those polluting sound, the 5 cylinder sounds 10x better, just clean 5-pod sound.


----------



## chelspeed

Interesting. Presume that's a UK spec car? The OLED rears are no longer an option on the configurator. My dealer said as they aren't an option they must now be standard without a shred of evidence to back this up. That one has standard rear lights. Think my dealer is talking *********. The publicity photos on page 1 and 4 show OLEDS but they're clearly not UK cars. I guess not enough people in UK wanted to spend £900 on lights they wouldn't ever see.


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nothing to do with the exhaust, it comes down to fuelling I believe, you'd need the APR pop n crackle map.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure sound pollution, without al those polluting sound, the 5 cylinder sounds 10x better, just clean 5-pod sound.
Click to expand...

Not saying I advocate unnecessary pops but at least you can have a choice, only works in Dynamic I believe.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## ZephyR2

chelspeed said:


> Interesting. Presume that's a UK spec car? The OLED rears are no longer an option on the configurator. My dealer said as they aren't an option they must now be standard without a shred of evidence to back this up. That one has standard rear lights. Think my dealer is talking *********. The publicity photos on page 1 and 4 show OLEDS but they're clearly not UK cars. I guess not enough people in UK wanted to spend £900 on lights they wouldn't ever see.


Its in Germany I reckon. Road signs are not UK style. Zoom in - one has Germanic text. So could all be different.


----------



## Ddave

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nothing to do with the exhaust, it comes down to fuelling I believe, you'd need the APR pop n crackle map.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure sound pollution, without al those polluting sound, the 5 cylinder sounds 10x better, just clean 5-pod sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not saying I advocate unnecessary pops but at least you can have a choice, only works in Dynamic I believe.
Click to expand...

I was very much under the impression that ALL the pops and crackles had completely gone regardless of driving mode. If this is the case would Milltek resolve this?..


----------



## chelspeed

powerplay said:


> It's nothing to do with the exhaust, it comes down to fuelling.





Ddave said:


> If this is the case would Milltek resolve this?..


As Milltek is an exhaust and the pops and bangs are nothing to do with the exhaust I'd say not.

The pops and bangs are unburnt fuel which is injected into the cylinder but not ignited. It passes into the exhaust where it is ignited by hot gases from previous cycles or by the hot turbo. This ignition creates an explosion in the exhaust which is the pop or bang. A less restrictive exhaust like Milltek will make pops and bangs which already exist sound louder to the outside world but it can't create pops and bangs that don't exist.

The only way to make new pops and bangs is to add fuel on the overrun which means changes to the mapping as powerplay said.


----------



## Pontypwl

Pops and bangs sound great in this pre-facelifted TT RS video. Shame if it's now been neutered.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BcXpI5dAvoS/


----------



## Barmybob

chelspeed said:


> The pops and bangs are unburnt fuel which is injected into the cylinder but not ignited.


In the early 5 cylinder days the 2144 Engines had a Bosch K system that was slow to react and kept injecting fuel into the manifold even on a closed throttle. Terrible for Bore Wash but it used to regularly provide pops, bangs and even flames on overrun 

When Audi launched the 2226 motor Bosch had installed the KE system. A faster acting system with fuel shut of on closed throttle. Many owners soon realised that by slightly trailing the throttle on overrun the drama returned :roll:

Not yet heard the new car but it appears other new models, also fitted with the new Petrol particulate filter, still pop and crackle so not sure why the TTRS wouldn't.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Alot of the mapped overrun pops sound so fake, and I really can't be done with the gunshots. I'd say 'each to their own' for the most part, but I'd happily see some of the clowns with their excessive 'gunshot' exhausts round here have their cars crushed for it! Especially when 'invoking' it at night at the lights near our place.

The stock TTRS map fits well for my liking - there's a bit of overrun 'burble' on downshifts to 3rd/2nd from higher revs that sounds quite 'natural' and not offensive, and on a warm start engine it's a bit louder. I wouldn't mind if there was a bit more of it, as long as it's more a burble than backfiring.


----------



## Barmybob

Everyone raves about the sound of the old (UR)Quattro but in my opinion, when it came to the road cars, the Normally aspirated 5 pot Audi's sounded better


----------



## ross_t_boss

Barmybob said:


> Everyone raves about the sound of the old (UR)Quattro but in my opinion, when it came to the road cars, the Normally aspirated 5 pot Audi's sounded better


Yeah there was something about the sound when unviolated by a turbo, especially with that bag o' snakes tubular manifold on the 20V coupe. A decat 3" exhaust and hybrid turbo with a bigger hotside does help unveil it a little on the 20VT though


----------



## The Pretender

Barmybob said:


> Everyone raves about the sound of the old (UR)Quattro but in my opinion, when it came to the road cars, the Normally aspirated 5 pot Audi's sounded better


Absolutely, drove them back in the days for years, with a nice Group A exhaust. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Jasonoldschool

Do dealers have the cars in stock yet or is it just factory order?


----------



## Barmybob

I've seen one or two pop up for sale, currently one at Leeds Audi & one at Ipswich Audi. Both cars are white "Sport Edition" Coupés.


----------



## Pontypwl

There's a Daytona Grey Sports Edition RS coupe for sale at the Cheltenham dealership.


----------



## Barmybob

Pontypwl said:


> There's a Daytona Grey Sports Edition RS coupe for sale at the Cheltenham dealership.


A week or so ago it was either Manchester, or Stoke, that offered me a Daytona Coupé. Just shy of £70K though


----------



## Ddave

Barmybob said:


> Pontypwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Daytona Grey Sports Edition RS coupe for sale at the Cheltenham dealership.
> 
> 
> 
> A week or so ago it was either Manchester, or Stoke, that offered me a Daytona Coupé. Just shy of £70K though
Click to expand...

70k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## no name

Taking the piss if they think they can pull £70k for a posh Golf :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No doubt some plonker will buy it though


----------



## Barmybob

placeborick said:


> No doubt some plonker will buy it though


Not this plonker... :roll:

I was a bit miffed to be honest. I had already spoken to him and said what my budget was. I did say that I could stretch a little to a low spec new car. And he then calls back adding a further £8k to my budget :evil: 
.


----------



## Steve9

Barmybob said:


> Pontypwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Daytona Grey Sports Edition RS coupe for sale at the Cheltenham dealership.
> 
> 
> 
> A week or so ago it was either Manchester, or Stoke, that offered me a Daytona Coupé. Just shy of £70K though
Click to expand...

Probably this one with the black optics package, an option which I don't see on the UK configurator. Edit : Looks like the black optics are part of the Sport Edition pack


----------



## Barmybob

It looks about right.... I also told the fellow than I'm looking for a ROADSTER :? :roll:

Black elements are part of the "Audi Sport Pack" which is found on the Engine page of the configurator. The £4.000 Audi Sport pack comes with 20" gloss black alloys, Black styling pack, Black door mirrors, RS Sport exhaust system and Carbon inlays.


----------



## Barmybob

Something very odd appears to be going on with Audi & the RS in the UK.

I was informed today that Audi UK are strictly limiting UK RS orders. Not sure how true this is but I was told how they are doing this and further informed that throughout UK there is just ONE RS Roadster on order in the Audi Sport specification. If I had placed today there would have been two!

I was also told there are no Kyalami Green TT's on order for the UK and, after a call was made to Audi UK, further informed that there are no Kyalami Green TT's in the UK. So it looks like would have to get over to Germany if I ever wanted to view one before ordering [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MClaine55

Hmmmm... sounds a bit like pressure sales tactics. I'd try phoning a few dealers across the to see if they corroborate this.


----------



## moro anis

Pleased I got my Roadster last year before all this happened.


----------



## Barmybob

MClaine55 said:


> Hmmmm... sounds a bit like pressure sales tactics. I'd try phoning a few dealers across the to see if they corroborate this.


 I hear you but I think they know me better. I said there was NO way I would order a colour unless I had SEEN it and that I wouldn't place any order until I had driven the facelift.


----------



## powerplay

Barmybob said:


> MClaine55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... sounds a bit like pressure sales tactics. I'd try phoning a few dealers across the to see if they corroborate this.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you but I think they know me better. I said there was NO way I would order a colour unless I had SEEN it and that I wouldn't place any order until I had driven the facelift.
Click to expand...

Then there's probably little chance you'll get one with that criteria as most will be happy to order one off the bat; there won't be an unlimited supply, back in 2016 if you wanted to see and drive it first you'd have been sh1t outta luck!!


----------



## Barmybob

powerplay said:


> Then there's probably little chance you'll get one with that criteria as most will be happy to order one off the bat; there won't be an unlimited supply, back in 2016 if you wanted to see and drive it first you'd have been sh1t outta luck!!


Agreed, but sadly I just don't have money to burn on a punt. I think I'll be better off trying to get my hands on a 2018 pre-facelift.


----------



## moro anis

Yes, save your money and get a 2018. I wouldn't swap mine for the facelift as i don't care for the mods and would miss my bangs, pops and crackles from the exhaust.

Whatever you buy will be outdated oneday.


----------



## moro anis

Yes, save your money and get a 2018. I wouldn't swap mine for the facelift as i don't care for the mods and would miss my bangs, pops and crackles from the exhaust.

Whatever you buy will be outdated oneday.


----------



## MClaine55

I wanted to buy a used Viper Green TTS that was 300 miles away. Found the nearest other Audi (S3) in the same colour closer to home and took a look. In the meantime by the time the sales guy got back from holiday somebody else had sold it. I then tracked a similar car at Eastbourne and despite their saying it wouldn't hang around, it did so for at least three months. Maybe not such a popular colour and more difficult to sell on maybe?


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## powerplay

I had a quick look at the Audi configurator today, it really is a pile of crap, loads of options missing! Eg unable to spec a car with black pack or the black 20" tractor wheels, let alone select the new 5-spoke option I've seen is available. Info on the options an pack contents is non-existent.

If only they put half as much effort into the configurator as they do their engines!


----------



## chelspeed

powerplay said:


> I had a quick look at the Audi configurator today, it really is a pile of crap, loads of options missing! Eg unable to spec a car with black pack or the black 20" tractor wheels, let alone select the new 5-spoke option I've seen is available. Info on the options an pack contents is non-existent.
> 
> If only they put half as much effort into the configurator as they do their engines!


Black pack now comes as part of the sport edition which you select on the front page. Black 20" are part of the sport pack too.

But yes it is rubbish. My favourite is red pack, extended red pack, blue pack in one section and extended blue pack in the interior section. TPMS is not available as an option in the www configurator but it is in the ipad configurator.


----------



## Steve9

powerplay said:


> I had a quick look at the Audi configurator today, it really is a pile of crap, loads of options missing! Eg unable to spec a car with black pack or the black 20" tractor wheels, let alone select the new 5-spoke option I've seen is available. Info on the options an pack contents is non-existent.
> 
> If only they put half as much effort into the configurator as they do their engines!


Spot on. The problem is not Audi per se. but Audi UK - it's Audi UK who set the option packages and pricing; it's no surprise the configurator doesn't work when you can't even download or view a price list. Go to the German configurator and you will find all options you could ever want, and the brochures and price lists are available for download.


----------



## Barmybob

I recently had this response from Audi Germany.



> ...if you order you car through an official Audi network in the UK, the optional equipment you are looking for should be offered, provided it is generally available in the UK. If that is not the case, you would probably need to order the vehicle through an Audi dealer in another country, but we generally advise against that.


So there is another option but then you are in the realms of importing, registering and paying all due duties yourself!


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## patatus

Shot today at West London Audi. I forgot how nice a new Audi smells... :mrgreen:
(Fake air vents don't look as bad as I thought in real life)


----------



## Chip'S

A red one


----------



## Ddave

*Massively* over priced and the after sales service is *utter* crap. Audi virtually kick you out the door once you've handed over the cash for your shiny new over priced car. If I'm gonna be spending 60+k I'll be buying something else. Cayman looks interesting as does the F Type. I also hear Jags have petty good after sales.


----------



## The Pretender

*Tango Red.*


----------



## leopard

Ddave said:


> *Massively* over priced and the after sales service is *utter* crap. Audi virtually kick you out the door once you've handed over the cash for your shiny new over priced car.


LOL, that is Audi's unique selling point, they like going in dry...


----------



## Ddave

leopard said:


> LOL, that is Audi's unique selling point, they like going in dry...


Yeah, I agree. People are idiots to buy it though.

P.S. No amount of shiny new RS pics here (probably posted by people who work for Audi) will convince me otherwise. Audi is a shadow of it's former self. If Audi want to change this they should stop ripping customers off on pricing and offer decent after sales care.

P.P.S. I don't like the tango red either but you know when you've been Tango'd! :wink:


----------



## chelspeed

Ddave said:


> Yeah, I agree. People are idiots to buy it though.


You've both made your personal opinions very clear. But that's what they are personal opinions. Clearly there is interest which is why this thread has got to 12 pages. So why don't the pair of you just **** off with your tedious opinions and leave this thread for people who do choose to be interested?


----------



## powerplay

90% of what appears in these pages is someones opinion.

If we can't offer an opinion it would get very quiet here very quickly :lol:


----------



## Ddave

.


----------



## Ddave

chelspeed said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. People are idiots to buy it though.
> 
> 
> 
> You've both made your personal opinions very clear. But that's what they are personal opinions. Clearly there is interest which is why this thread has got to 12 pages. So why don't the pair of you just **** off with your tedious opinions and leave this thread for people who do choose to be interested?
Click to expand...

Have I upset an Audi employee!? You sound a little over sensitive son. My opinions are tedious, why? Because they are different to yours? I'd suggest that if YOU don't like MY comments then YOU should f**k off. :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> 90% of what appears in these pages is someones opinion.


Well that's only your opinion. :lol:


----------



## powerplay

ZephyR2 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of what appears in these pages is someones opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's only your opinion. :lol:
Click to expand...

Indeed and I concur with your opinion of my opinion. If it's unsatisfactory then in my opinion your choices are to offer an alternative opinion in a structured and creative manner; ignore it and just read something else; take a copious amount of toys and remove from your pram


----------



## leopard

Ddave said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. People are idiots to buy it though.
> 
> 
> 
> You've both made your personal opinions very clear. But that's what they are personal opinions. Clearly there is interest which is why this thread has got to 12 pages. So why don't the pair of you just **** off with your tedious opinions and leave this thread for people who do choose to be interested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I upset an Audi employee!? You sound a little over sensitive son. My opinions are tedious, why? Because they are different to yours? I'd suggest that if YOU don't like MY comments then YOU should f**k off. :wink:
Click to expand...

Quite right, he can F.R.O.

For the benefit of the mods I take it this is more acceptable than telling chelspeed to fcuk off directly then...


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of what appears in these pages is someones opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's only your opinion. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed and I concur with your opinion of my opinion. If it's unsatisfactory then in my opinion your choices are to offer an alternative opinion in a structured and creative manner; ignore it and just read something else; take a copious amount of toys and remove from your pram
Click to expand...

I'm just waiting for somebody to step in with the timely comment of "opinions are like arseholes' analogy :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred

Here you go...


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Chip'S




----------



## phazer

Not a big fan of Turbo blue, however I do like the facelift RS. If I could justify the cost I'd have one on the drive sharpish.


----------



## The Pretender

phazer said:


> Not a big fan of Turbo blue, however I do like the facelift RS. If I could justify the cost I'd have one on the drive sharpish.


With less black parts, it's looking better, IMHO.


----------



## alexp

Not a huge fan of this face lift... looks like an ABT bodykit :roll:

And those prices... 60k for a TTRS just seems super high!


----------



## powerplay

The only colours I dislike are the battleship primer grey and black, everything else is stunning especially in the flesh.


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## powerplay

With this new opf version they've even lost the blip burble on startup - such a shame - or possibly blessing depending on your point of view :lol:


----------



## The Pretender

powerplay said:


> With this new opf version they've even lost the blip burble on startup - such a shame - or possibly blessing depending on your point of view :lol:


I would say blessing, i hate that blip burble on startup, very annoying.


----------



## The Pretender

Chip'S said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGkjp4aDRYA


*Amazing clean sound. *


----------



## Mark Pred

Chip'S said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGkjp4aDRYA


Shame the idiot reviewing it can't keep both hands on the steering wheel when driving it hard and I just wish these morons on youtube would stop saying things are 'insane'. Else, at least it sounds better than in some videos I have watched and now having driven an RS facelift, I'm a lot happier with the noises. No farting though and you know what, I'm OK with that. My TTS makes a hell of a parp when I gun it. Scares the bejesus out of pedestrians :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer

Got to turn those heads! i love the sound my RS makes pre regs...


----------



## phazer

Mark Pred said:


> Chip'S said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGkjp4aDRYA
> 
> 
> 
> Shame the idiot reviewing it can't keep both hands on the steering wheel when driving it hard and I just wish these morons on youtube would stop saying things are 'insane'. Else, at least it sounds better than in some videos I have watched and now having driven an RS facelift, I'm a lot happier with the noises. No farting though and you know what, I'm OK with that. My TTS makes a hell of a parp when I gun it. Scares the bejesus out of pedestrians :lol:
Click to expand...

He started to lose me when he kept mentioning "turbos", erm how many? and then he started banging on about why he didn't buy a TTRS "this one is the facelift of the mk2", is it? is it really? Stopped the vid at that point.

If you're gonna do motor journalism at least get your facts straight :roll:

I need to stop watching RS videos though, very tempting!


----------



## ross_t_boss

phazer said:


> He started to lose me when he kept mentioning "turbos", erm how many? and then he started banging on about why he didn't buy a TTRS "this one is the facelift of the mk2", is it? is it really? Stopped the vid at that point.
> 
> If you're gonna do motor journalism at least get your facts straight :roll:
> 
> I need to stop watching RS videos though, very tempting!


 :lol:

Those two points irritated me too. You obviously gave up before he talked about the Stage 2 set-up making 500hp and running a 9.8s 1/4 mile too... erm, 530hp+ (Stage 1 will make that) but the 9.8s by APR he refers to was a fully stripped out car on 16"drag radials with tiny brakes and Ethanol with most likely a map turned up to 11 for the glory run. So not something you can get just swapping a few parts.

Not a bad vid but yes, irritating when it's very uninformed.

As for the noise... I have best of both, hooligan mode in Sport (flaps fully open always and a muted start-up burble also on overrun + downshift) with D keeping everything very sedate. It does spend most of the time in Sport, it sounds so damn good unleashed.


----------



## Ddave

Is it me or have Audi quietly removed a load of options from the RS? I couldn't find the OLED rear lights, active matrix lights, red (and grey) styling pack (red air vent rings) and removal of the higher maximum speed....? :?


----------



## ashmore

Ddave said:


> Is it me or have Audi quietly removed a load of options from the RS? I couldn't find the OLED rear lights, active matrix lights, red (and grey) styling pack (red air vent rings) and removal of the higher maximum speed....? :?


I noticed this, but it appears they've actually added another 'trim' option - 'Vorsprung'

So now you have:

1. Coupe - £53,325 Starting, limited options available, and the only one available with matt silver exterior pack.
2. Audi Sport Edition - £57,325 Starting, again limited options and only available with the black exterior pack
3. Vorsprung - £63,325 Starting, this has literally every option on it. Mag ride, Matrix, OLED tail lights etc. And is therefore only configurable with paint and interior colour. Also only available with black exterior styling. This does however add the 5 spoke 20" alloys which were previously only available in Europe on the RS (as an option), and only on the TTS in the UK (as an option). I guess this is to distinguish it as the top spec TT RS.

I only found this out by using the configuration app. The website doesn't appear to have been updated!


----------



## Chip'S

Audi TT RS vs BMW M2 Competition


----------



## leopard

Chip'S said:


> Audi TT RS vs BMW M2 Competition


Nice.

BMW 1 : AUDI 0


----------



## tt3600

Sideways Sid looks like Homer Simpson

If you do buy one today make sure you negotiate a good discount min 9% makes the depreciation less painful.


----------



## Ddave

ashmore said:


> I noticed this, but it appears they've actually added another 'trim' option - 'Vorsprung'
> 
> So now you have:
> 
> 1. Coupe - £53,325 Starting, limited options available, and the only one available with matt silver exterior pack.
> 2. Audi Sport Edition - £57,325 Starting, again limited options and only available with the black exterior pack
> 3. Vorsprung - £63,325 Starting, this has literally every option on it. Mag ride, Matrix, OLED tail lights etc. And is therefore only configurable with paint and interior colour. Also only available with black exterior styling. This does however add the 5 spoke 20" alloys which were previously only available in Europe on the RS (as an option), and only on the TTS in the UK (as an option). I guess this is to distinguish it as the top spec TT RS.
> 
> I only found this out by using the configuration app. The website doesn't appear to have been updated!


Yeah, sorry to say but Audi think we are mugs. The latest facelift has just had little chunks of quality shaved off of it bit by bit. Not too sure what Audi are playing at but I think in essence they want to offer less product for the same or more money.


----------



## chelspeed

Ddave said:


> Is it me or have Audi quietly removed a load of options from the RS? I couldn't find the OLED rear lights, active matrix lights, red (and grey) styling pack (red air vent rings) and removal of the higher maximum speed....? :?


No you're just looking in the wrong place. There is a pc configurator, an ipad configurator and the dealer has one too. Audi have just failed to keep the three synced which is pretty poor.

OLED rear lights are on the ipad configurator but not the pc configurator I think. Matrix leds are an option on I think all three. There is a red pack and an extended red pack. Extended red pack includes the red air vent rings, red on the seat edges, red on the console around the cup holder, red edged seat belts. Red pack is presumably some but not all of the above but the dealers can't say which and the configurator is conspicuous by a lack of explanation. There's a blue pack and expended blue pack too. Don't ever recall a grey pack but agree it's not available now. Think you're right about the higher max speed no longer being available.


----------



## ashmore

Ddave said:


> ashmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this, but it appears they've actually added another 'trim' option - 'Vorsprung'
> 
> So now you have:
> 
> 1. Coupe - £53,325 Starting, limited options available, and the only one available with matt silver exterior pack.
> 2. Audi Sport Edition - £57,325 Starting, again limited options and only available with the black exterior pack
> 3. Vorsprung - £63,325 Starting, this has literally every option on it. Mag ride, Matrix, OLED tail lights etc. And is therefore only configurable with paint and interior colour. Also only available with black exterior styling. This does however add the 5 spoke 20" alloys which were previously only available in Europe on the RS (as an option), and only on the TTS in the UK (as an option). I guess this is to distinguish it as the top spec TT RS.
> 
> I only found this out by using the configuration app. The website doesn't appear to have been updated!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry to say but Audi think we are mugs. The latest facelift has just had little chunks of quality shaved off of it bit by bit. Not too sure what Audi are playing at but I think in essence they want to offer less product for the same or more money.
Click to expand...

Can't speak for the quality, but less product for the money is true. In fact the whole TT facelift was a total missed opportunity for me. When the MK3 was launched it was billed as a tech laden marvel, introducing the world to Virtual Cockpit and leading the way in digital information in cars. But everything else soon caught up. With even the humble Golf getting similar tech.

I've always wanted a TT, but I just can't justify the cost. Especially given now it's actually a technology relic compared to almost everything else around it. The Golf, on which the TT is largely based, has tons of tech not even available on the TT. Adaptive Cruise, Emergency Assist, Rear Traffic Alert, Traffic Jam Assist, all really good tech, and available on a Golf.

I drive for business, and do around 30,000 miles a year, and this stuff is really useful. Some will say it's not necessary, but I suspect most TT owners daily them, so I beg to differ. Even Audi have supposedly said it's not required on a 'Sports Car', well unless I'm missing something, sports cars are no more immune to traffic jams, road work delays, creeping/stop and go traffic etc than any other car. So if Audi want to address slowing sales of any TT, not just the RS, bring it up to date and in line with modern driving.

And while we're on, when you get a Kia with heated & air cooled seats, and a heated steering wheel as standard, with pretty decent build quality, just having an Audi badge on the front just doesn't cut it anymore in terms of justifying elevated costs.


----------



## ashmore

chelspeed said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or have Audi quietly removed a load of options from the RS? I couldn't find the OLED rear lights, active matrix lights, red (and grey) styling pack (red air vent rings) and removal of the higher maximum speed....? :?
> 
> 
> 
> No you're just looking in the wrong place. There is a pc configurator, an ipad configurator and the dealer has one too. Audi have just failed to keep the three synced which is pretty poor.
> 
> OLED rear lights are on the ipad configurator but not the pc configurator I think. Matrix leds are an option on I think all three. There is a red pack and an extended red pack. Extended red pack includes the red air vent rings, red on the seat edges, red on the console around the cup holder, red edged seat belts. Red pack is presumably some but not all of the above but the dealers can't say which and the configurator is conspicuous by a lack of explanation. There's a blue pack and expended blue pack too. Don't ever recall a grey pack but agree it's not available now. Think you're right about the higher max speed no longer being available.
Click to expand...

Max speed increase is standard now on the 'Vorsprung' edition. But not optionable on the two lesser specs.


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## powerplay

Doesn't take long for the usual journo inaccuracies to pop up!

It was 400 horsepower but now it's 394?

No, it's always been 400ps and always 394hp

However bonus points for pointing out the haldex only gets more than 50% at the rear if the front has no grip


----------



## Ddave

ashmore said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or have Audi quietly removed a load of options from the RS? I couldn't find the OLED rear lights, active matrix lights, red (and grey) styling pack (red air vent rings) and removal of the higher maximum speed....? :?
> 
> 
> 
> No you're just looking in the wrong place. There is a pc configurator, an ipad configurator and the dealer has one too. Audi have just failed to keep the three synced which is pretty poor.
> 
> OLED rear lights are on the ipad configurator but not the pc configurator I think. Matrix leds are an option on I think all three. There is a red pack and an extended red pack. Extended red pack includes the red air vent rings, red on the seat edges, red on the console around the cup holder, red edged seat belts. Red pack is presumably some but not all of the above but the dealers can't say which and the configurator is conspicuous by a lack of explanation. There's a blue pack and expended blue pack too. Don't ever recall a grey pack but agree it's not available now. Think you're right about the higher max speed no longer being available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Max speed increase is standard now on the 'Vorsprung' edition. But not optionable on the two lesser specs.
Click to expand...

Couldn't see any red pack other than extended, iPad or P.C. Also no increased max speed, carbon ceramic brakes, carbon mirrors or OLED lights. The 'performance' side of this car has been SERIOUSLY toned down!
Seems a bit of a f*#k up to me. Like much that Audi seem to do these days.


----------



## Mark Pred

No carbon brakes? How many people would actually spec them? Not many and how much are they again?! Top end limit removed? No biggie for most and a simple remap sorts that if it bothers you that much. Carbon mirrors and OLED lights are just window dressing. So what part of SERIOUSLY toned down are we talking about here? Got me confused, as soundtrack aside, it's still the same TTRS, just with some (questionable) styling tweaks :?


----------



## Ddave

Sorry, completely disagree. Is the RS supposed to be a real sports car or not? If it is then higher top speed and better braking (granted at speed and when hot) are better. Conversely Audi could go back to the hairdresser image route, all show and no substance. Personally I'd prefer the performance without having to remap etc by third parties. That's completely leaving aside the *much* less interesting latest "sound track".


----------



## ross_t_boss

Just looking at the facelift changes you can see they chose style over performance.

I thought the WTLP thing was behind alot of standardised packages now - all mfr's are doing it - minor options are fine but anything considered as impacting on emissions needs a tested configuration. Who knows if carbon mirrors is enough but knowing the EU it probably is.

As for a serious reduction in sportiness, that's a bit overstated in my opinion, but it is disappointing to see that direction being taken. Any hope of a Cayman chassis based I5 2-seater just evaporated 

They do have the Audi Sport front brake upgrade which is more appropriate for track use at a significantly reduced price, maybe they feel that the uber-sports market will spend a fortune on those extortionately prices options instead...


----------



## leopard

Ddave said:


> Sorry, completely disagree. Is the RS supposed to be a real sports car or not? If it is then higher top speed and better braking (granted at speed and when hot) are better. Conversely Audi could go back to the hairdresser image route, all show and no substance. Personally I'd prefer the performance without having to remap etc by third parties. That's completely leaving aside the *much* less interesting latest "sound track".


The RS is much a Gentleman's chariot if you will, almost the opposite of a Bentley but bought by a different clientele for the same reasons. The RS is a facsimile of the real thing hampered by the MQB platform which is a shame because the engine is decent. If you want the performance without the compromise, then it's higher up in the VAG hierarchy and that starts with a 9 and ends with a 1


----------



## Ddave

Yup, agreed and that's what has pissed me off about the most recent RS developments. Audi could have elected to give us something INCREDIBLE, (and at first they had) but instead are just watering down your pint over and over (obviously, that beer being a Pilsner!  ). The RS was an incredible car but it seems that every few months or so they drop that quality line a touch more and a touch more and so on. 
Additionally this is, more or less, a SIXTY GRAND CAR, not 25 or 30. In my eyes that makes it even less acceptable and I believe the smart customers probably will look elsewhere for their performance car, I probably am next year..


----------



## kevin#34

TT-RS cannot be compared with 911 for several reasons, first of all being the SRP...



leopard said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, completely disagree. Is the RS supposed to be a real sports car or not? If it is then higher top speed and better braking (granted at speed and when hot) are better. Conversely Audi could go back to the hairdresser image route, all show and no substance. Personally I'd prefer the performance without having to remap etc by third parties. That's completely leaving aside the *much* less interesting latest "sound track".
> 
> 
> 
> The RS is much a Gentleman's chariot if you will, almost the opposite of a Bentley but bought by a different clientele for the same reasons. The RS is a facsimile of the real thing hampered by the MQB platform which is a shame because the engine is decent. *If you want the performance without the compromise, then it's higher up in the VAG hierarchy and that starts with a 9 and ends with a 1*
Click to expand...


----------



## alexp

Chip'S said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT50uHX7_D0


I stopped watching after he said it's a "sleeper car".


----------



## Mark Pred

Ddave said:


> Sorry, completely disagree. Is the RS supposed to be a real sports car or not? If it is then higher top speed and better braking (granted at speed and when hot) are better. Conversely Audi could go back to the hairdresser image route, all show and no substance. Personally I'd prefer the performance without having to remap etc by third parties. That's completely leaving aside the *much* less interesting latest "sound track".


No need to say sorry, you're entitled to your opinion.

You'll find almost all the 2019 MY performance cars are more muted, that's not Audi's fault, they're just having to comply. At the end of the day, the facelift TTRS still has the same performance, looks pretty much the same, has the same interior and about the only thing that has changed from the car before are the pops and bangs coming off the menu. I drove one a few weeks back and it was plenty fast and still sounded good. So, it's the same car. I don't get why people are getting their knickers in a twist over this and SHOUTING about it. It's still a TTRS and performance wise, nothing has changed. It just doesn't growl so much. no biggie IMO and it's easy enough to change that if you want to.


----------



## leopard

kevin#34 said:


> TT-RS cannot be compared with 911 for several reasons, first of all being the SRP...


It's not, re-read the post. The 911 is better in every conceivable way.


----------



## Blade Runner

Ddave said:


> Sorry, completely disagree. Is the RS supposed to be a real sports car or not? If it is then higher top speed and better braking (granted at speed and when hot) are better. Conversely Audi could go back to the hairdresser image route, all show and no substance. Personally I'd prefer the performance without having to remap etc by third parties. That's completely leaving aside the *much* less interesting latest "sound track".


How much performance do you want for goodness sake?
Is 394 bhp / 480 Nm not enough?
And you want to go faster than 155 mph? (174 mph if you could remove the artificial limiter).

Sorry, this is nonsense.
You can criticise the on-the-limit handling, the (lack of) steering feel, and a couple of other techie things (i.e. the usual reasons that the RS loses out to the Cayman S and the Alpina 110 in car mag reviews) but I have never heard anyone say that it wasn't quick enough! 0-60 in under 4 seconds, and only a couple of tenths behind an R8 supercar.

The RS is what it is. It's an incredibly quick car with a great engine and gearbox, and most owners will never get anywhere near the limits of its performance. It may not be the purist driver's car (the Cayman will always win that title in this price category) but it has a better interior, great exterior styling and (the coupe) wins hand-down on practicality - pretty important if it's your one and only car.


----------



## no name

This is an Audi forum and at a guess not many of us can afford a new sorted 911, and even those that can wouldn't be driving it anywhere near the limit to appreciate it anyway.
A fast TT is a close to a supercar as most of us will get.
More than capable for showing off when exiting Mcdonalds carpark. :-D


----------



## leopard

placeborick said:


> This is a *Peugeot * forum and at a guess not many of us can afford a new sorted *Audi TT*, and even those that can wouldn't be driving it anywhere near the limit to appreciate it anyway.
> A fast *200bhp 1.6* is a close to a supercar as most of us will get.
> More than capable for showing off when exiting Mcdonalds carpark. :-D


FIFY

You see this in most forums, that what people drive is more than capable and anything better is excess. :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

I wonder if you also get it on the Veyron forum.


----------



## leopard

Absolutely.
That'll be the Bugatti Divo forum :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Looked to me like the driver in this clip didn't use launch control - even so I'm glad I've got a pre-facelift version, looks Audi have dialled it back too much again.


----------



## digital_dreamer

same here!

Can't believe how the same car has changed so much and lost some of the magic.


----------



## Ddave

Blade Runner said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, completely disagree. Is the RS supposed to be a real sports car or not? If it is then higher top speed and better braking (granted at speed and when hot) are better. Conversely Audi could go back to the hairdresser image route, all show and no substance. Personally I'd prefer the performance without having to remap etc by third parties. That's completely leaving aside the *much* less interesting latest "sound track".
> 
> 
> 
> How much performance do you want for goodness sake?
> Is 394 bhp / 480 Nm not enough?
> And you want to go faster than 155 mph? (174 mph if you could remove the artificial limiter).
> 
> Sorry, this is nonsense.
> You can criticise the on-the-limit handling, the (lack of) steering feel, and a couple of other techie things (i.e. the usual reasons that the RS loses out to the Cayman S and the Alpina 110 in car mag reviews) but I have never heard anyone say that it wasn't quick enough! 0-60 in under 4 seconds, and only a couple of tenths behind an R8 supercar.
> 
> The RS is what it is. It's an incredibly quick car with a great engine and gearbox, and most owners will never get anywhere near the limits of its performance. It may not be the purist driver's car (the Cayman will always win that title in this price category) but it has a better interior, great exterior styling and (the coupe) wins hand-down on practicality - pretty important if it's your one and only car.
Click to expand...

It's absolutely NOT nonsense, Audi keep on watering things down to save themselves a few quid here and there, I've seen it happening numerous times since the latest facelift dropping this option and that option, it's got nothing whatsoever to do with performance as such, although, again, Audi have dropped the ceramic brakes option and the the higher top speed pack, the performance thing though, that's more of a metaphor. if you don't care about the details though then I guess Audi will sell you one of their over priced cars and they are. Me personally, I think there's a *LOT* better cars out there for that sort of money. I'll leave the current RS to the people who are happy to fork out for it.


----------



## tt3600

Facelift TTRS seems slower :?


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Facelift TTRS seems slower :?


Such a shame, FFS Audi!!

Presumably though a remap and opf removal would get one up to the same level as a pre-facelift tuned one.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Presumably though a remap and opf removal would get one up to the same level as a pre-facelift tuned one.


Lmao on a £60k+ car.


----------



## ross_t_boss

tt3600 said:


> Facelift TTRS seems slower :?


This is the second drag race showing a much slower facelift time.

So 13.9s 0-200km/h from a launch control is abysmal. In comparison, I ran 11.8s in my pre-FL as standard. OK, octane boosted a little. It was 12s on 99RON.

With a remap only it dropped to 10.3s, an improvement of 1.5s over stock, and a whopping 3.6s over the "Facelift" time. When you look at it like that, those times should put it on a level with the Pre-FL TTS for performance.

I wonder if a few thousand miles and colder air might help, but that's clutching at straws...


----------



## Mark Pred

Blade Runner said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, completely disagree. Is the RS supposed to be a real sports car or not? If it is then higher top speed and better braking (granted at speed and when hot) are better. Conversely Audi could go back to the hairdresser image route, all show and no substance. Personally I'd prefer the performance without having to remap etc by third parties. That's completely leaving aside the *much* less interesting latest "sound track".
> 
> 
> 
> How much performance do you want for goodness sake?
> Is 394 bhp / 480 Nm not enough?
> And you want to go faster than 155 mph? (174 mph if you could remove the artificial limiter).
> 
> Sorry, this is nonsense.
> You can criticise the on-the-limit handling, the (lack of) steering feel, and a couple of other techie things (i.e. the usual reasons that the RS loses out to the Cayman S and the Alpina 110 in car mag reviews) but I have never heard anyone say that it wasn't quick enough! 0-60 in under 4 seconds, and only a couple of tenths behind an R8 supercar.
> 
> The RS is what it is. It's an incredibly quick car with a great engine and gearbox, and most owners will never get anywhere near the limits of its performance. It may not be the purist driver's car (the Cayman will always win that title in this price category) but it has a better interior, great exterior styling and (the coupe) wins hand-down on practicality - pretty important if it's your one and only car.
Click to expand...

Blade Runner, you are spot on.


----------



## Barmybob

Mark Pred said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard anyone say that it wasn't quick enough! 0-60 in under 4 seconds, and only a couple of tenths behind an R8 supercar.
> 
> 
> 
> Blade Runner, you are spot on.
Click to expand...

The latest TTRS is still a quick car but it used to be a fair bit quicker. That sub 4 seconds now appears to need a training wind, a superlight driver and an empty tank :lol:

Performance cars have always come with an element of Top Trumps and almost all of us, at some point, play along. The fun is further perpetuated by the motoring media and has even the average joe asking you at petrol stations to give them stats from my TT Card. And yes they do mostly beat me on MPG :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Audi are always adding and removing options, it's nothing new. It all depends on sales and popularity. I have carbon brakes on another Audi and I can say for sure they are wasted on a road cars, they never really get warm enough to become effective. I'm really unsure what people expect or think of the RS TT, in the main it's a trim option. It's not built or developed separate by the RS division. They played with the engine development , the rest is let's raid the parts bin. If it works for you cool, but for the price, not happening for a TT.. Audi have become greedy for what they are asking and this is not just a TT thing.


----------



## Ddave

In truth, I haven't seen them adding many options lately?..
I agree with you on 99% of what you say except the carbon brakes and although I do agree with you on them not becoming hot enough to be effective my point really is that it's another illustration of how Audi are just toning things down to save themselves any aggravation at our expense of choice.For me the fun factor has also gone from the RS sans pops and crackles (yeah I know that can be fixed) but it shouldn't need to be, once again, less product for more cash. Sorry, not my bag Audi.


----------



## Toshiba

Noise will be an EU ref, Audi like all other manufacturers are bound by rules.

Shame those rules don't apply to all the other idiots removing exhaust parts and making noise, be it on a crappy Golf or on a v10 super car.


----------



## Ddave

Sounds like an age thing!  :wink: I'd still like Audi to give us more choices, not fewer, especially for the price tag!


----------



## Blade Runner

Ddave said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, completely disagree. Is the RS supposed to be a real sports car or not? If it is then higher top speed and better braking (granted at speed and when hot) are better. Conversely Audi could go back to the hairdresser image route, all show and no substance. Personally I'd prefer the performance without having to remap etc by third parties. That's completely leaving aside the *much* less interesting latest "sound track".
> 
> 
> 
> How much performance do you want for goodness sake?
> Is 394 bhp / 480 Nm not enough?
> And you want to go faster than 155 mph? (174 mph if you could remove the artificial limiter).
> 
> Sorry, this is nonsense.
> You can criticise the on-the-limit handling, the (lack of) steering feel, and a couple of other techie things (i.e. the usual reasons that the RS loses out to the Cayman S and the Alpina 110 in car mag reviews) but I have never heard anyone say that it wasn't quick enough! 0-60 in under 4 seconds, and only a couple of tenths behind an R8 supercar.
> 
> The RS is what it is. It's an incredibly quick car with a great engine and gearbox, and most owners will never get anywhere near the limits of its performance. It may not be the purist driver's car (the Cayman will always win that title in this price category) but it has a better interior, great exterior styling and (the coupe) wins hand-down on practicality - pretty important if it's your one and only car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's absolutely NOT nonsense, Audi keep on watering things down to save themselves a few quid here and there, I've seen it happening numerous times since the latest facelift dropping this option and that option, it's got nothing whatsoever to do with performance as such, although, again, Audi have dropped the ceramic brakes option and the the higher top speed pack, the performance thing though, that's more of a metaphor. if you don't care about the details though then I guess Audi will sell you one of their over priced cars and they are. Me personally, I think there's a *LOT* better cars out there for that sort of money. I'll leave the current RS to the people who are happy to fork out for it.
Click to expand...

Your original comment suggested that the facelift TTRS didn't have enough performance for you, but if you are mainly talking about non-performance options / features then I would agree with you. I would also agree that the RS is overpriced and I wouldn't dream of buying one. The TTS is more than quick enough for me and is suitably understated. If I could afford an expensive sports car as a _second_ car, then the new 718 Cayman S or GTS would be high on the list, although I might just wait for Porsche to update the interior first..


----------



## Barmybob

Toshiba said:


> the RS TT, in the main it's a trim option. It's not built or developed separate by the RS division. They played with the engine development , the rest is let's raid the parts bin.


That statement is somewhat disingenuous, and I detect a tiny hint of "Top Trumps" going on from an R8 owner  The press pack I have, for the first edition TTRS, does state that the RS was completely designed, engineered and underwent devolopment at the Audi Sport facility. You are indeed correct, it is not assembled there. Strictly speaking though neither is the R8. It's not far away but it is built in a seperate refurbished facility


----------



## ross_t_boss

Barmybob said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> the RS TT, in the main it's a trim option. It's not built or developed separate by the RS division. They played with the engine development , the rest is let's raid the parts bin.
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is somewhat disingenuous, and I detect a tiny hint of "Top Trumps" going on from an R8 owner  The press pack I have, for the first edition TTRS, does state that the RS was completely designed, engineered and underwent devolopment at the Audi Sport facility. You are indeed correct, it is not assembled there. Strictly speaking though neither is the R8. It's not far away but it is built in a seperate refurbished facility
Click to expand...

I think that's a direction change Audi are making when you look at the RS6 - much more changes there to a standard A6 and very obvious to anyone it's something a bit different.

I quite liked that the TTRS/RS3 followed a traditional RS recipe, let's not pretend RS's have always been something exotic and now watered down to this...

RS2 - Audi 80 Avant, throw some brakes from the porsche parts bin on it, uprated suspension, uprated 5-cyl motor and subtle exclusive interior trim colours and carbon trims, shifter and dials etc. Throw in a set of Recaro's, change bumpers and lower door trims.

TTRS - MQB chassis TT, throw some brakes on from a Gallardo, tweak suspension and Haldex. Exclusive 5-cyl motor with subtle trim changes and carbon (OK they could have gone a bit further, and carbon should be standard). New bumpers, lower door trim and a spoiler.


----------



## G12BEY

It would be good to see a definitive before and after facelift Drag race, just for true clarity


----------



## Ddave

G12BEY said:


> Your original comment suggested that the facelift TTRS didn't have enough performance for you, but if you are mainly talking about non-performance options / features then I would agree with you. I would also agree that the RS is overpriced and I wouldn't dream of buying one. The TTS is more than quick enough for me and is suitably understated. If I could afford an expensive sports car as a second car, then the new 718 Cayman S or GTS would be high on the list, although I might just wait for Porsche to update the interior first..


Why? When my original point was that Audi are, essentially, offering us less for more money. Everyone keeps latching on to my point about the performance and while that is still an aspect of this it is more of an illustration of Audi's attitude in general to their 'pleb' customers and, yes, there is plenty of alternatives to the RS, you don't have to be looking at the 718GTS.

Audi just keep lowering that general bar for the RS and since the facelift there have been a variety of incarnations of spec availability, pretty much all of which have been less good than the previous option. Personally I feel Audi are treating us like idiots.


----------



## Toshiba

Barmybob said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> the RS TT, in the main it's a trim option. It's not built or developed separate by the RS division. They played with the engine development , the rest is let's raid the parts bin.
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is somewhat disingenuous, and I detect a tiny hint of "Top Trumps" going on from an R8 owner  The press pack I have, for the first edition TTRS, does state that the RS was completely designed, engineered and underwent devolopment at the Audi Sport facility. You are indeed correct, it is not assembled there. Strictly speaking though neither is the R8. It's not far away but it is built in a seperate refurbished facility
Click to expand...

I'm not the one comparing the cars and made no mention of the R8 being better or worse. I've made no call out to a vs b. The RS division opened a new facility maybe 3 years ago to bring all the RS cars together under a single production facility. RS3 and TT are deemed as trim models and as such travel down the standard production lines for their respective model.

Sure marketing would say that, but what did they completely design? The badge? There are no unique body parts or engineering in the car other trim items.

All RS made cars have a VIN of WUA instead of WAU.
In short, as about they use a formula just like on the S trim. Change these parts to make it an RS and tweak the output. Handling is unchanged, as is all the running rear etc.

The theme is the same through the thread, for the price asked it's not worth it for a trim. At 60k, it's needs to be more special and more differentiated from the S.


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## kevin#34

most interesting part starts from 9:00 :lol:


----------



## Dino_Donis

My local David Lloyd club have a partnership with Slough Audi and showcase some of their new car near the entrance to the club, this week I was pleased to see the new TTRS  . I have never seen one in any show rooms as they seem to be like hen's teeth only a few glimpes on the road, so nice to have the chance to look around it properly...generally really nice apart from those fake air vents at the back! What were they thinking? It seems like every car now has them!!!

It looks like a Black Edition with the black bits around the spoiler, rings etc


----------



## Ddave

Mah, it's OK. HATE those crappy Max power fake vents everywhere though.


----------



## Alex_S

Toshiba said:


> Noise will be an EU ref, Audi like all other manufacturers are bound by rules.
> 
> Shame those rules don't apply to all the other idiots removing exhaust parts and making noise, be it on a crappy Golf or on a v10 super car.


Yes, it's not just the TTRS / RS3 which has lost its magic with the new laws. The new R8 has been slated for its muted sound (almost 10dB quieter than previous version) and softer, smoother performance. And the new RS6 is a shadow of its former self, now sounding like a dishwasher! No doubt this will also have lost some of its aggressiveness aswell.

And of course it's not just Audi, all manufacturers are affected by the new laws. The new M2 Comp sounds terrible and god knows what the already crap sounding Porsches will sound like with OPF. .....maybe might make an improvemnt :lol:

And for those looking to remove the OPF and fit an aftermarket exhaust, new EU laws being passed will make it illegal to remove the OPF filter, and aftermarket exhaust manufacturers will only be able to supply exhausts which fit with the OPF and the volume (dB)must not exceed that of the original factory exhaust. The UK will no doubt follow suit.

It's all very disappointing reading and a sign of the future car world in silence. Performance with no sound does absolutely nothing for me........ sorry Tesla lovers.

So for now im going to enjoy my 66 plate' TTRS with all of its original sounds until my contract ends in 2021, then look to buy a used R8 (2017/18) before I miss the boat of owning a car with a proper engine and sounds.


----------



## Toshiba

Ddave said:


> Mah, it's OK. HATE those crappy Max power fake vents everywhere though.


I'd take the vents if they removed the chav black accents everywhere and the FUGLY Halford alloys.


----------



## Ddave

Hmm, agreed, I also hate those alloys. (you will be told not to feed the troll but I genuinely think it looks pretty sh*t) I think Audi have rather ballsed things up, same for the TTS.


----------



## Mark Pred

Alex_S said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noise will be an EU ref, Audi like all other manufacturers are bound by rules.
> 
> Shame those rules don't apply to all the other idiots removing exhaust parts and making noise, be it on a crappy Golf or on a v10 super car.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's not just the TTRS / RS3 which has lost its magic with the new laws. The new R8 has been slated for its muted sound (almost 10dB quieter than previous version) and softer, smoother performance. And the new RS6 is a shadow of its former self, now sounding like a dishwasher! No doubt this will also have lost some of its aggressiveness aswell.
> 
> And of course it's not just Audi, all manufacturers are affected by the new laws. The new M2 Comp sounds terrible and god knows what the already crap sounding Porsches will sound like with OPF. .....maybe might make an improvemnt :lol:
> 
> And for those looking to remove the OPF and fit an aftermarket exhaust, new EU laws being passed will make it illegal to remove the OPF filter, and aftermarket exhaust manufacturers will only be able to supply exhausts which fit with the OPF and the volume (dB)must not exceed that of the original factory exhaust. The UK will no doubt follow suit.
> 
> It's all very disappointing reading and a sign of the future car world in silence. Performance with no sound does absolutely nothing for me........ sorry Tesla lovers.
> 
> So for now im going to enjoy my 66 plate' TTRS with all of its original sounds until my contract ends in 2021, then look to buy a used R8 (2017/18) before I miss the boat of owning a car with a proper engine and sounds.
Click to expand...

The 'M2 Comp sounds terrible' eh - with respect, have you driven one? I have and it sounded pretty OK to me. Crap sounding Porsches - really? I've been a regular passenger in my mates 718 Cayman S and recently his new GTS. Both cars sounded decent to me (the S had the sport exhaust) and the GTS is even better.

As to removing to OPF and it being illegal - I don't think that will stop anyone - every day I see car after car with illegal number plates or some other modification - plod take no notice of such things and you think tuners will be bothered about removing the OPF? Of course not. In fact, it's clear many are already taking advantage of the situation

... and you think the TT RS looks sh*t yet you think yours is so different :lol:


----------



## Ddave

Yup, I do think the newest version looks pretty sh*t actually. Looks like it's been driven through the bargain parts bin at Halfords. Cosmetic holes that do nothing, I HATE those fake vents at the back! Don't like the little slits at the bottom front either, looks less aggressive. Sh•tty looking alloys and a new exhaust sound that is dull and uninteresting between gear changes on overrun.
I dunno, maybe it's just me, but when I shell out 60k for a car I expect a bit better than that. Take it if you like but I think Audi are having a bit of a laff.


----------



## bainsyboy

I like the side skirts more on the updated rs, but as for the spoiler and the fake air vents, no thanks, hence I'm keeping my rs even if the colour (black) is a right pain in the arse to keep clean, which is why I was looking at changing to the updated version of the rs


----------



## Ddave

Sounds to me as though you"ve got the best version as is IMO. Save yourself a packet and enjoy the RS. Spend the difference on dealing!


----------



## Toshiba

Dealing? what drugs??


----------



## tt3600

Loving the new RS7.






The TTRS facelift must have been re-styled by work placement students after a visit at their local Halfords. It's such a lazy effort from Audi - if they had actually upgraded the car throughout and styled it better l might have actually upgraded but Audi have managed to make the pre-facelift model look and go better. Muppets.


----------



## Ruudfood

bainsyboy said:


> I like the side skirts more on the updated rs, but as for the spoiler and the fake air vents, no thanks, hence I'm keeping my rs even if the colour (black) is a right pain in the arse to keep clean, which is why I was looking at changing to the updated version of the rs


If you can afford to switch to an updated version maybe you're better off just getting your current one wrapped.


----------



## PJ.

bainsyboy said:


> I like the side skirts more on the updated rs, but as for the spoiler and the fake air vents, no thanks, hence I'm keeping my rs even if the colour (black) is a right pain in the arse to keep clean, which is why I was looking at changing to the updated version of the rs


Had my Ara blue ceramic coated with gtechnic ultra and two coats of Exo hydrophobic. Its much easier to clean. I just snow foam then blow dry with bigboi Pro car dryer.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers Dave... I asked for a qoute in mine the other week. Dealer said would give 35k but they are going for 40 ish privately.
She said to hold on to mine as tt next year will not be produced, but did say that a tt sport back would be avaliable next year.
The rs 7 looks the dogs, but wouldn't fit in my garage


----------



## bainsyboy

Unable to quote or see users names when im typing on my phone.

Was looking at wrap, and regarding gtechnique, have that on mine, good stuff but it's still a bugger to keep clean. 
Diamond brite ceramic glaze is really good stuff and can be used on ceramic and non ceramic coated cars.i find it better and easier to use than gtechniques v3


----------



## bainsyboy

Unable to quote or see users names when im typing on my phone.

Was looking at wrap, and regarding gtechnique, have that on mine, good stuff but it's still a bugger to keep clean. 
Diamond brite ceramic glaze is really good stuff and can be used on ceramic and non ceramic coated cars.i find it better and easier to use than gtechniques v3


----------



## leopard

Gyeon Quartz Mohs Ceramic for mine 8)


----------



## Ddave

Toshiba said:


> Dealing? what drugs??


Love it, unlike autocorrect. Should have said detailing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Ddave

Seems to be a lot of Audi marketing people on this forum. Are there any owners!?.. :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred

Finally... the 20" 5-arm cutter design in gloss anthracite black can be optioned onto a UK TT RS  Only taken them, how long... to offer some decent alloys for the car.


----------



## Ddave

I think i answered my own question.


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Ddave

So, Chip'S how long have you been working for Audi?


----------



## Chip'S

I am just a passionate & TT addict :twisted:


----------



## Mark Pred

Chip'S said:


> I am just a passionate & TT addict :twisted:


Don't take any notice of that one mate, you keep posting. Some of us really appreciate it


----------



## Chip'S

One more :


----------



## kevin#34

https://www.automobilemag.com/news/2019 ... tos-specs/?


----------



## powerplay

Just shows how the OPF has taken the sting out of the TTRS.

I'd like to a a pre and post facelift in a drag race, i know what I'd bet on :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss

These FL models have been on the road a little while and everything posted supports that conclusion, that OPF is slower.

Stage 1 maps are available for the facelift but only in non-OPF countries using the old engine but updated ECU. I know of some in testing but no idea whether the power and times achieved come close. I expect it to be more of a limiting factor when you try to make it go faster, the fact it's taking time to finalise calibration suggests as much too.

Fitting a sports cat is as far as I'm pushing it, I can't see OPF removal being something that'll get through an MOT in future.


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## powerplay

Wow there's actually hardly any difference now between standard and sport exhaust setting :?

A Facebook friend in the US has just taken delivery of a new turbo-blue 2019 RS and they fortunately don't have these OPFs fitted - stunning car!


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Chip'S




----------



## kevin#34

the new rear spoiler looks really good!


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Blade Runner

Did anyone else see 'Fifth Gear' last night?

They had an interesting feature on "£50k sports cars", featuring the Porsche 718 Cayman T, the new BMW Z4 M40i, the Jaguar F-Type Coupe .. and the 2019 (facelifted) Audi TT RS coupe.

Predicable outcome, right? "Cayman all day long", I'm sure many of you are thinking. Well, not quite that simple. I think the overall result is to be taken a bit more seriously than most because the reviewers were both professional racing drivers (Jason Plato, ex BTC champion, and Karun Chandhok, former Williams F1 test driver) - rather than your usual 'motoring journalist' types.

I don't think the programme is available on catch-up (it was on Quest at 9 pm last night btw), but it will be repeated on Sunday morning at 9 am if anyone wants to record it. I can't find the episode online (other than via a couple of dodgy looking web sites, which may be best avoided) but it is Series 28, Episode 6 if anyone else can find it.

Happy to write a quick summary for those who can't be bothered to watch it&#8230;


----------



## leopard

Good info. I missed this episode but it's repeated at 0700hrs tomorrow too. Timer set.

No doubt the outcome is predictable. No M2 competition...


----------



## Blade Runner

leopard said:


> Good info. I missed this episode but it's repeated at 0700hrs tomorrow too. Timer set.
> 
> No doubt the outcome is predictable. No M2 competition...


Tend to agree. If they had to limit the test to 4 cars, the sort of people in the market for such are probably more likely to be interested in the M2 Comp than the Jag? Then again, BMW was already represented. Good watch nonetheless.

The episode also includes a piece on second-hand sports cars (again featuring a TT RS) and a comparison of the Tesla Model 3 Performance vs the Merc C63 AMG.


----------



## DPG

All episodes are on dplay if you want to catch up


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey




----------



## powerplay

Déjà vu :lol:


----------



## Blade Runner

powerplay said:


> Déjà vu :lol:


..all over again. Mat Watson is always worth a second watch mind, but it would be helpful if people included a brief description of the video rather than just the bare link. When you then look back through the thread you don't have to re-watch the video to remember what is was about. And would help avoid the re-posting issue.

P.S. Anyone seen Mat's trials and tribulations with his 1999 Porsche 911 (996) that he bought back in 2016? I missed it when he posted his vlog back in 2017, but there were links from the piece above on the TT RS. If this doesn't put you off buying an old 911 (even from a main dealer) then nothing will! There are related vids on getting the roof repaired using a sex toy (only kidding) after some pillock jumped on it, and a trip to the dyno man to see how many horses had escaped since 1999. Some of it is literally LOL.


----------



## leopard

Not too bad for a 20yr old performance car.
I'd hate to think what the equivalent year mk1 tt would be like though.


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Chip'S

PORSCHE CAYMAN VS AUDI TT RS VS BMW Z4 VS JAGUAR F-TYPE | FIFTH GEAR


----------



## moro anis

I don't think they were much in favour of the TT. They just dismissed its interior as "typical Audi".

In the other part of the show when Vicki Butler-Henderson was testing a Porsche, Beemer and Mk2 RS, she acknowledged the RS had the most grunt, Porsches are expensive to run as any Porsche owner would testify but then chose it? Don't know why everyone raves about them and them being great track day cars. What proportion of motoring does anyone spend on a track compared to the road? Yes they are great pieces of engineering but over-hyped in my opinion as is the Cayman being a poor man's 911. I think it's a much better looking car, more like a slimmed down 911.

Each to their own though :mrgreen:


----------



## tt3600

Chip'S said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbqV_LmbhYE


Audi should be commended for making the car slower congratulations to the engineers.


----------



## Basscube

Blade Runner said:


> Did anyone else see 'Fifth Gear' last night?
> 
> They had an interesting feature on "£50k sports cars", featuring the Porsche 718 Cayman T, the new BMW Z4 M40i, the Jaguar F-Type Coupe .. and the 2019 (facelifted) Audi TT RS coupe.
> 
> Predicable outcome, right? "Cayman all day long", I'm sure many of you are thinking. Well, not quite that simple. I think the overall result is to be taken a bit more seriously than most because the reviewers were both professional racing drivers (Jason Plato, ex BTC champion, and Karun Chandhok, former Williams F1 test driver) - rather than your usual 'motoring journalist' types.
> 
> I don't think the programme is available on catch-up (it was on Quest at 9 pm last night btw), but it will be repeated on Sunday morning at 9 am if anyone wants to record it. I can't find the episode online (other than via a couple of dodgy looking web sites, which may be best avoided) but it is Series 28, Episode 6 if anyone else can find it.
> 
> Happy to write a quick summary for those who can't be bothered to watch it&#8230;


I saw it. Was good


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## powerplay

With /without comparison


----------



## jimiconway

Theres a ttrs for £33k 37000 miles on auto trader. Lowest price I've seen. I hope these depreciation more in the new year then I can maybe consider getting one. I cant decide between this or the tts. I know I will regret not waiting!


----------



## leopard

jimiconway said:


> Theres a ttrs for £33k 37000 miles on auto trader. Lowest price I've seen. I hope these depreciation more in the new year then I can maybe consider getting one. I cant decide between this or the tts. I know I will regret not waiting!


You *might* get better value with a tts. RS's with relatively intergalactic mileage for their age will no doubt have seen a rough life and possibly a knackered clutch pack with all the novelty 0-60 starts it's endured.

* This of course all depends on the owner(s). Avoid shagged out and modified and you might be ok.


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> jimiconway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a ttrs for £33k 37000 miles on auto trader. Lowest price I've seen. I hope these depreciation more in the new year then I can maybe consider getting one. I cant decide between this or the tts. I know I will regret not waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> You *might* get better value with a tts. RS's with relatively intergalactic mileage for their age will no doubt have seen a rough life and possibly a knackered clutch pack with all the novelty 0-60 starts it's endured.
> 
> * This of course all depends on the owner(s). Avoid shagged out and modified and you might be ok.
Click to expand...

Any advice on how to spot a shagged out and modified owner ?


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimiconway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a ttrs for £33k 37000 miles on auto trader. Lowest price I've seen. I hope these depreciation more in the new year then I can maybe consider getting one. I cant decide between this or the tts. I know I will regret not waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> You *might* get better value with a tts. RS's with relatively intergalactic mileage for their age will no doubt have seen a rough life and possibly a knackered clutch pack with all the novelty 0-60 starts it's endured.
> 
> * This of course all depends on the owner(s). Avoid shagged out and modified and you might be ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any advice on how to spot a shagged out and modified owner ?
Click to expand...


----------



## ross_t_boss

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimiconway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a ttrs for £33k 37000 miles on auto trader. Lowest price I've seen. I hope these depreciation more in the new year then I can maybe consider getting one. I cant decide between this or the tts. I know I will regret not waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> You *might* get better value with a tts. RS's with relatively intergalactic mileage for their age will no doubt have seen a rough life and possibly a knackered clutch pack with all the novelty 0-60 starts it's endured.
> 
> * This of course all depends on the owner(s). Avoid shagged out and modified and you might be ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any advice on how to spot a shagged out and modified owner ?
Click to expand...

Same as the car - test drive... 

That looks to be a basic spec but a good deal for someone wanting out-of-warranty to modify. As a long-termer I think it'd be a better deal to spend 40 and get an '18 with lower mileage and better options though.


----------



## Blade Runner

jimiconway said:


> Theres a ttrs for £33k 37000 miles on auto trader. Lowest price I've seen. I hope these depreciation more in the new year then I can maybe consider getting one. I cant decide between this or the tts. I know I will regret not waiting!


Can you give the link?
I had a quick look and couldn't see any at that price/mileage.


----------



## jimiconway

Blade Runner said:


> jimiconway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a ttrs for £33k 37000 miles on auto trader. Lowest price I've seen. I hope these depreciation more in the new year then I can maybe consider getting one. I cant decide between this or the tts. I know I will regret not waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give the link?
> I had a quick look and couldn't see any at that price/mileage.
Click to expand...

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... obcid=soc3

Tbh its 34k £33995


----------



## Blade Runner

jimiconway said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimiconway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a ttrs for £33k 37000 miles on auto trader. Lowest price I've seen. I hope these depreciation more in the new year then I can maybe consider getting one. I cant decide between this or the tts. I know I will regret not waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give the link?
> I had a quick look and couldn't see any at that price/mileage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... obcid=soc3
> 
> Tbh its 34k £33995
Click to expand...

Looks Ok, but I am no expert on the used TT RS market. The 37.5k miles wouldn't put me off as that's only an average of just over 12k per year by a single owner. A couple of things immediately jump out though. There is apparently outstanding finance (which obviously needs investigating) and the type of warranty offered by this independent retailer also needs to be carefully checked. Who does the repairs if something major goes wrong? Audi approved?

TTRS vs TTS is a perennial debate on here with no right answer. Most would say that the TTS offers far better value for money (you could get a 2016 TTS with a lot less miles for about £25k) but its how badly you want the extra poke and special sound offered by the 5 cylinder engine. Waiting for the price to drop further is a calculated risk as the car you've got your eye on may get sold. Also, if you've got a car to px that will be depreciating too, although probably at a different rate. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## qooqiiu

What do we think of this one - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-RS-2 ... SwI9ddc2p~

Most of the mods I'd want to do have been done. I swore I'd never own a black car again though and never wrap a car again. :roll:


----------



## Gixxer123

Considering I paid 45k plus on the road charges for a brand new unregistered ttrs, with wheels and paint. Would you really want a high mileage car when you can have brand new and be the first owner.

Love the car, just putting my Mk1 into storage for 5 years and will bring it out when the rest are off the road.


----------



## leopard

qooqiiu said:


> What do we think of this one - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-RS-2 ... SwI9ddc2p~
> 
> Most of the mods I'd want to do have been done. I swore I'd never own a black car again though and never wrap a car again. :roll:


Wouldn't touch it with your's pal. That's what I think


----------



## qooqiiu

The FL sounds crap though that's what's putting me off. The pre FL is fantastic with the sports exhaust and secondary cats removed. I do prefer the facelifted looks though.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## captainhero17

The Pretender said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkpvDKu2LFI


90% of the comments: Stupid OPF killed the amazing sound

5% of comments: nice car!

5% of the comments: also OPF but in English.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## powerplay

One tenth off the M2, pretty good!


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> One tenth off the M2, pretty good!


Not quite.

The RS is considerably lighter than the M2 and has more or less the same power, so by this token has better power to weight ratio, so in theory it should have the better lap time which in this instance it doesn't. Goes to prove the saying that BMW are driver's cars and Audis are for ladyboys :lol:


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> One tenth off the M2, pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> The RS is considerably lighter than the M2 and has more or less the same power, so by this token has better power to weight ratio, so in theory it should have the better lap time which in this instance it doesn't. Goes to prove the saying that BMW are driver's cars and Audis are for ladyboys :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah that would be in its favour for sure, but we don't know if it was same driver, similar conditions etc, this driver seemed to leave the track quite a bit, was that him or understeer :lol:

Plus peak power on paper doesn't tell how it drives and accelerates, never driven the M2 so not sure what the better engine is on the limit, the V6 is supposed to be very responsive!


----------



## Erty

1 min 57,7 s for a TT RS without OPF...


----------



## The Pretender

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> One tenth off the M2, pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> The RS is considerably lighter than the M2 and has more or less the same power, so by this token has better power to weight ratio, so in theory it should have the better lap time which in this instance it doesn't. Goes to prove the saying that BMW are driver's cars and Audis are for ladyboys :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that would be in its favour for sure, but we don't know if it was same driver, similar conditions etc, this driver seemed to leave the track quite a bit, was that him or understeer :lol:
> 
> Plus peak power on paper doesn't tell how it drives and accelerates, never driven the M2 so not sure what the better engine is on the limit, the V6 is supposed to be very responsive!
Click to expand...

What V6. ??


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> The RS is considerably lighter than the M2 and has more or less the same power, so by this token has better power to weight ratio, so in theory it should have the better lap time which in this instance it doesn't. Goes to prove the saying that BMW are driver's cars and Audis are for ladyboys :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that would be in its favour for sure, but we don't know if it was same driver, similar conditions etc, this driver seemed to leave the track quite a bit, was that him or understeer :lol:
> 
> Plus peak power on paper doesn't tell how it drives and accelerates, never driven the M2 so not sure what the better engine is on the limit, the V6 is supposed to be very responsive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What V6. ??
Click to expand...

Whoops force of habbit :lol: Straight 6


----------



## Mark Pred

qooqiiu said:


> The FL sounds crap though that's what's putting me off. The pre FL is fantastic with the sports exhaust and secondary cats removed. I do prefer the facelifted looks though.


Really :roll: Have you even driven the FL mk3 TTRS? I have, two of them. OK, pops and bangs gone, but it far from crap. It still sounds good, just not so good as before and here's the thing, people who've done some miles in the new car are starting to notice that the sound improves with mileage - a few youtube vids popping up to confirm this and comparisons of both cars show that the drop in noise isn't actually that much. So, if that still puts you off, go buy a ragged out pre facelift :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gixxer123

Have not driven a pre facelift, I cant see what the problem is, nice and quiet on the motorway, though 20unch wheels make a racket. Seems loud enough when your on it though.

Could consider a down pipe with sports car wand a stage 1 map if you want it loud and even faster


----------



## Ddave

Mark Pred said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FL sounds crap though that's what's putting me off. The pre FL is fantastic with the sports exhaust and secondary cats removed. I do prefer the facelifted looks though.
> 
> 
> 
> Really :roll: Have you even driven the FL mk3 TTRS? I have, two of them. OK, pops and bangs gone, but it far from crap. It still sounds good, just not so good as before and here's the thing, people who've done some miles in the new car are starting to notice that the sound improves with mileage - a few youtube vids popping up to confirm this and comparisons of both cars show that the drop in noise isn't actually that much. So, if that still puts you off, go buy a ragged out pre facelift :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Actually I think the current MkIII RS sounds dull as ditch water. The first MkIII RS sounded nice with plenty of snap, crackle and pop but the latest incarnations sound utterly boring and soulless (I believe it's something to do with E.U. regs about noise etc).


----------



## ross_t_boss

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> One tenth off the M2, pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> The RS is considerably lighter than the M2 and has more or less the same power, so by this token has better power to weight ratio, so in theory it should have the better lap time which in this instance it doesn't. Goes to prove the saying that BMW are driver's cars and Audis are for ladyboys :lol:
Click to expand...

I was quite surprised too, TTRS did well! Also surprised to see the M2C 6MT is 120kg heavier, it's a little fatty. On fastestlap.com the TTRS is typically 1s ahead on other tracks. Not bad for a ladyboy's car with killer understeer.


----------



## leopard

ross_t_boss said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> One tenth off the M2, pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> The RS is considerably lighter than the M2 and has more or less the same power, so by this token has better power to weight ratio, so in theory it should have the better lap time which in this instance it doesn't. Goes to prove the saying that BMW are driver's cars and Audis are for ladyboys :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was quite surprised too, TTRS did well! Also surprised to see the M2C 6MT is 120kg heavier, it's a little fatty. On fastestlap.com the TTRS is typically 1s ahead on other tracks. Not bad for a ladyboy's car with killer understeer.
Click to expand...

Not bad, but not brilliant either, nor is the M2C but noticeably better than the ladyboys' because of the extra heft
(The heavier ones try harder you see).

The accolade of best around any track will go to the M2CS next year when it's been on a diet and has gone to the gym. Yep, lack of understeer and women drivers with goaties won't be an issue :lol:


----------



## Mr GTS

Gixxer123 said:


> Have not driven a pre facelift, I cant see what the problem is, nice and quiet on the motorway, though 20unch wheels make a racket. Seems loud enough when your on it though.
> 
> Could consider a down pipe with sports car wand a stage 1 map if you want it loud and even faster


I've had my new TT RS a week or so and I can assure you, there is no problem here. It sounds great and the only thing missing are the pops and bangs, which frankly never appealed to me when I had my previous TT RS (17 plate). Performance wise, no issue there either, plenty fast enough.


----------



## The Pretender

With Pop-up spoiler.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Webarno

The Pretender said:


>


Love the wheels on this. Think they really suit the car.


----------



## The Pretender

Webarno said:


> Love the wheels on this. Think they really suit the car.


ATS GTR 9Jx19" ET48, with 255/35R19" tires. :?


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

Still like this one, without both silver or black pack on it, frontspoiler in blue with only the splitter in black.


----------



## The Pretender

*2020 Audi TT RS with exclusief colour "Beere Perleffekt".*


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

https://audiclubna.org/audi-tt-rs-facelift-test-mule-spied-with-audi-sport-performance-parts/


----------



## The Pretender

*Tango Red.*


----------



## The Pretender

]


----------



## leopard

The Pretender said:


> With Pop-up spoiler.





The Pretender said:


>





The Pretender said:


>





The Pretender said:


> *2020 Audi TT RS with exclusief colour "Beere Perleffekt".*
> 
> View attachment 1





The Pretender said:


>





The Pretender said:


>





The Pretender said:


> https://audiclubna.org/audi-tt-rs-facelift-test-mule-spied-with-audi-sport-performance-parts/





The Pretender said:


> ]


Not enough photos of the same car. lmao


----------



## kevin#34

are these rims for FL TT-RS or what?
they aren't available on configurator



The Pretender said:


>


----------



## powerplay

kevin#34 said:


> are these rims for FL TT-RS or what?
> they aren't available on configurator


Rims are from the Performance Pack. not available in the UK afaik but you can probably order directly from Europe.

Make sure you're seated when you check out the price.


----------



## Mark Pred

The Pretender said:


>


Got any more pics of this car - want to see how it looks with the alloys in that colour against a blue car? Cheers buddy 8)


----------



## The Pretender

Mark Pred said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any more pics of this car - want to see how it looks with the alloys in that colour against a blue car? Cheers buddy 8)
Click to expand...

Nope, only this sneak peak picture. :mrgreen:


----------



## kevin#34

yeah, _performance pack _ parts price is just astronomical...



powerplay said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are these rims for FL TT-RS or what?
> they aren't available on configurator
> 
> 
> 
> Rims are from the Performance Pack. not available in the UK afaik but you can probably order directly from Europe.
> 
> Make sure you're seated when you check out the price.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr GTS

You must be able to get those Audi Sport black rims for the UK, as the dealer where I got my car from had a TTRS in the showroom with them fitted. I imagine it's like Exclusive colours, where you'll not find them as options online and you have to physically go into a Dealer to see/order that option. The car was a facelift Kyalami Green TTC, now sold I gather. Someone on here might be the owner?


----------

